# Watch pics with something interesting in the background/foreground



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

You are a photo Bomber


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL,


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Inspired by those pics with fish and watch & doughnuts shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Tokyo, from 48 floors up.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

hahaha I would pay good money to see the absolute ....-storm that would result if that picture ever made its way back to your wife.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Great view!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not my wife. Nice view nonetheless.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I happen to be at a Butterfly Conservatory today....nothing like OP's pic !! I'm going to start you off with something you likely have never seen before.. a pair of "moss frogs" from Vietnam....







..........






..........






..........






..........






..........






...........






..........


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

North Drop in 800 ft of water 20 miles offshore of St. Thomas trolling for tuna with a couple of 50 weight Shimano Tiagra's and a 30 weight.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Rectigrade (Apr 15, 2017)

Timex Depth Gauge with a Mercedes I can't remember which one


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Grand Canyon, AZ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, I've got a couple here:

1. Tudor Black Bay with folding "Trak" Kayak on Lac La Biche Alberta. Trak makes a great product - actually manufactured in Alberta - but very rugged, very maneuverable, very stable, and quick too. At least for a folding kayak. A bit of a pain to set up, but once you get it used to it, it can be done in 20 minutes or less.








2. Tudor Black Bay with a Fender Jaguar. I owned that guitar for about a year. Loved it - but at my skill level I just couldn't justify having nearly $2000 wrapped up in a beautiful guitar - when I already had a Strat. Kind of wish I'd kept it though - that paint job, alone, was worth the price of admission. And the sound... vintage reverb drenched, wammy filled, surf.









3. My old Hamilton Field Khaki (which sadly is no longer owned) with my Trek Domane (also no longer owned). Lots of miles on that seat... and lots of miles with that strap on my wrist.









4. A vintage Rodana that I had for a while, as well. Also with my old Trek Domane. Great watch - but it convinced me that vintage watches, as much as I love them, may not be for me. I'll probably revisit that philosophy soon enough - I'm always drawn, after all, to the watch section of antique stores and vintage shops...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

wwarren said:


>


This is photoshopped right?? ... Please explain.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Let's see what boring stuff I got going on...hang tight fellas!

Here's my Japanese watch hanging in my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai tree...









Here's a stairwell...









A calculator...









A world map...









A pizza...









An old farm house...









Some whiskey...









A doe-eyed dog...









The original "Sin"...









Annnnddd...last but not least, a car wash!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh boy OP, I got nothing to compete with that!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Doesn't get much better than this


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Level.5x said:


> This is photoshopped right?? ... Please explain.


Yeah, Corel PhotoPaint.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Burj Kalifa, Dubai UAE


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Not my wife. Nice view nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 11531386


... Then who's kitchen are you in?



michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I give up... is that a Honda in the background...??


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

Rolex at home in Switzerland


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's a nurse shark, a burro, and a frog

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Johnny Depp is wearing my watch...


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Hahah, true WIS


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko grand quartz in some wild company


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Rug drying


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

A few of my bonsai trees, my second hobby!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

SdSl said:


> Seiko grand quartz in some wild company
> 
> View attachment 11535306


......Frickin' Awsome !!!! Bare arm too !! I want to hang out with YOU !! Been bird watching 30+ years...I see over 50 bald eagles a year....maybe 10 or so land on the trees "in front" of my house (on a river). A nest is about 3 miles down river. Momma is ready for the hatch...might have happened this past week. Here's a couple of quick pics while sitting on my couch Feb 10th. He was fishing......Peace







..........






..........






..........








000000000000000000000000000000eggs benedict with sweet potatoes yesterday


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Lots of great pics!
Like I'm impressed

As for my pic, what can I say. Holiday traffic boredom. 
And I have to do something to keep myself awake through it, right?
I actually took more pics, not exactly tasteful and watch-forum appropriate though - more for the private collection aka spank bank haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Acapulco. Beach, sun, beer and Oris.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lucy the Rhodesian Ridgeback, in her natural state (sleeping):








Mercer 78, Duke 71:


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Street art - mouse house



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sturmanskie Gagarin commemorative in a Moscow Metro station, in front of the Tsar's Bell inside the Kremlin walls, and at Red Square.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Snapped this in Maui a few weeks ago on holiday with my fiancé, who knew there would be thread made for it b-)


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Atlantic ocean behind my toesies


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A gator









White sand and the ocean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Cyclops2016 said:


> A few of my bonsai trees, my second hobby!


Wow. Is that a Chinese Elm Bonsai in the background?!

Great pic and amazing bonsai collection!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

It's amazing waking up to sunrise and the ocean.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

denmanproject said:


> Snapped this in Maui a few weeks ago on holiday with my fiancé, who knew there would be thread made for it b-)


 Danged watch is blocking my view!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Posted this while holding my daughter on the day she was born (a little over a year ago). Also wore this the day my son was born.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

On home turf; a Mako up a mountain in Japan and a Mondaine in Switzerland.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a pair of industrial manufacturing shots:


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cannon beach, OR. Haystack rock in the background.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Same watch, Different kind of interesting. Couple bombed out extracted molars.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> > A few of my bonsai trees, my second hobby!
> ...


Hi
Many thanks! 
Yes, I have about 8 Chinese elms. The oldest is nearly 80 years old. Plus many other species. 
They are all growing fast now so a lot of trimming to keep them in shape.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, I'll play.









And I swear I was wearing that watch when I took these shots...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

On a lighter note...

Background? You want some background? Coming right up!









Not my pic, unfortunately...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a lighter note...
> 
> Background? You want some background? Coming right up!
> 
> ...


OMG... this is so sad... that poor child's feet are on backwards!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a lighter note...
> 
> Background? You want some background? Coming right up!
> 
> Not my pic, unfortunately...


Somebody likes 'em big...


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

I like this thread.

Cypress tree tunnel in NorCal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Metlin said:


> Somebody likes 'em big...


 I'd even call that the sweet spot!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

14 kt Hamilton microrotor across from the Space needle Seattle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> On a lighter note...
> 
> Background? You want some background? Coming right up!
> 
> ...


We've got a strict policy here about posting fakes.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A light house that was once powered by a clockworks.
The keeper used a winch to crank a weight up to the top and then the light would spin for the next 4 hours.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

That's Elton John with a photobomb. (not my pic)


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Grand Canal, Venice.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 11565322
> 
> 
> That's Elton John with a photobomb.


Haha, I just can't see Elton John wearing an Addidas tracksuit top. If it had sequins or something, then yes, maybe..


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

denmanproject said:


> Snapped this in Maui a few weeks ago on holiday with my fiancé, who knew there would be thread made for it b-)
> 
> [/QUOTE Love that Jenny. What year is it?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> Haha, I just can't see Elton John wearing an Addidas tracksuit top. If it had sequins or something, then yes, maybe..


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 11565322
> 
> 
> That's Elton John with a photobomb.


It's not really a photo bomb if the picture was obviously taken to capture him! Still cool though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

At a Chris Maynard Featherfolio exhibit in Bainbridge Island a few weeks ago. (Just found this thread) He makes fantastic feather art.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> We've got a strict policy here about posting fakes.


LOL!! Nice one...


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Hi
> Many thanks!
> Yes, I have about 8 Chinese elms. The oldest is nearly 80 years old. Plus many other species.
> They are all growing fast now so a lot of trimming to keep them in shape.


Man, that is awesome! I bought a Golden Gate Ficus 3 years ago so its about 7-8 years old now. When I look at pictures when I first got it, you can definately see this little tree is growing up.

To have a tree thats almost 80 years old though..thats special! I bet it has a ton of little features up close. I really enjoy seeing the aerial roots on mine. Its slowly but surely building character kind of like a well aged vintage watch with patina, really...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Fountain, Union Station, Los Angeles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

steadyrock said:


> Fountain, Union Station, Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful Orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

One of the many with a miscellaneous Ocean in the bg...:










An icicle in the bg...:










My UNBELIEVABLE meat slicer that I probably have an unhealthy relationship with (I Really love it!), in the bg...:










Some great old wooden boats in the bg...:










We can go on and on, can't we? I guess that's the whole meaning of this...


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Not trying to compete with the OP obviously...
Fjallsarlon glacial lagoon and an extinct volcano around Myvatn from my trip to Iceland last September.
Also my Sumo while snorkeling in the Maldives.


----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

Returning from the first trip with my new Archimede last month.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Camping constitutional...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

this?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tommywine0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fwiw, this pic was taken a block from where the crap hit the fan in Paris today. 
My heart goes out to them today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

First one is me getting ready for a local TV show

Next is at my favorite winery

Then is me working to press wine

Last is on the way back home from work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Is a dog interesting?


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here, my guard is up against these two cats who are looking at my watch:









I quickly hid behind a door to evade the death rays of alien felines after my watch:









Wearing a tux at a wedding.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Wife's Mustang ragtop...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Gary123 said:


> ...
> 
> Wearing a tux at a wedding.


I do like your choice in shoes... ! !


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Cruise ship in the Caribbean









Trip to China









Skiing in the French Alps


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

NJ bagels
That's interesting, right?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

'67(ish) Triumph in background. 1972 Hamilton Diver (bought NOS w/box last year!) in foreground on custom-made cork rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Makeitfromscratch (Aug 13, 2016)

There are some great shots in tis thread. Thanks to all of you. Too cool.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11599050


I used to have that game. Hours of fun!


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

I like my Hamilton and everything, but Machu Picchu is much more interesting!


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

SSB095 and the homeless encampment here in Santa Ana, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Old "844 - The Legend" in the bg. UP's last steam engine built in 1944 and still in use...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dp


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mattcantwin said:


>


_"Huh, wonder what would happen if I took this stone away..."

"Oh, crap!"_


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

This happened when I came home drunk from a party. I wonder what the panther was thinkin'...


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

In the basement with a Tim Scruggs cue and a 1961 Brunswick Gold Crown pool table.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Citi field


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Does a Huracan Spyder classify as interesting?


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi
You have a nice tree there! 
It's a nice hobby to have especially after a stressful day. Working on my trees always calms me down. 
The one on the far right is the nearly 80 year old tree and the little one next to it is almost 50 years old.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dogs are always interesting.


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

at Baselworld this year


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

Bob


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

~~~still a little girl at heart


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mellowturtle said:


> View attachment 11579954
> 
> Is a dog interesting?


It is to me. Thanks for sharing and nice watch too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tantalum Plasma


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Most interesting background watch pic I had, seiko 6139/6020 and the sunset from the window of an Airbus A321










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is a picture I took pretty recently.
In the background you can see a wild rabbit in the rain!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

maylebox said:


>


I love the isetta. Such an adorable little car. I see them on the road every so often


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

I am not sure whether other watches qualify as interest. But they are for me.


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

willa. said:


> I am not sure whether other watches qualify as interest. But they are for me.
> View attachment 11640826


Drool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

2nd grade homework


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

cayabo said:


> 2nd grade homework
> 
> View attachment 11648202


Yours or your child's...??


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cerro ***** hacking (Nicaragua) 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yours or your child's...??


Mine.

I work for the IRS.

We're auditing everyone from P.......o to Ontario.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Apparently, WUS thinks the city at the junction of 85 and 15 isn't fit for print yet ***** hacking is fine?
Son of a P.......o!


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Reposted from various threads.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Rocket Park at the Johnson Space Center


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

I can't be the only die hard Star Wars fan here, right?


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Palace of fine arts in San Francisco



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Detail of floor in the Galleria Vittorio Emannuele, Milan, Italy


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Hi
> You have a nice tree there!
> It's a nice hobby to have especially after a stressful day. Working on my trees always calms me down.
> The one on the far right is the nearly 80 year old tree and the little one next to it is almost 50 years old.


I'm impressed! Very cool!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I've got nothing.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

According to some "It's the tallest Lego building in the world".


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

Enjoying my Bernhardt Anchor amidst other things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't worry, Brook only looks like she has never seen water because we went for a long walk.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

RMD


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Had a big day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

The one and only Mr Frodo Waggins:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

S1k said:


> Palace of fine arts in San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice backgrounds, but I really liked this post for the Seiko 5. Sweet!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This Victorian swinging bridge in the foreground links Newcastle and Gateshead across the river Tyne in North East England is quite interesting. It was opened in 1876 and still uses hydraulic power to rotate and open allowing for ships to pass along the river. In the background is the very well known Tyne Bridge as seen on bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale everywhere.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My hobbies in just one picture.
WIS and offroader nuts


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Some tecmo bowl!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Awesome thread!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

G-Shocker fcasoli's shot for tomorrow's WRUW.



fcasoli said:


> Blue


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Although most of my pics have an interesting (to me) background, here are some random ones

Seiko SARB033 with Sagrada Familia 







El Primero hanging off christmas tree with homemade ornaments








Seiko Monster with hand-painted MAGA mug







Chr Ward C3 Malvern with Statue of Liberty







Seiko Monster hiking Appalachian trail



















Seiko SARB065 and Omega SMP - at various Sakura Matsuri festivals













Seiko Monster, while doing dishes


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pacific Crest Trail, Pacific Ocean, cutting Christmas tree, Crater Lake, and Columbia River Gorge.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

eh, don't know if I can compete with OP, but here's some travel related shots:

Stowa in Heidelberg, Germany









GS in London, England









Tudor in Snaefellsnes, Iceland









Orient near Jökulsárlón, Iceland


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two days ago on the Delaware and then yesterday taking in some watch stores in NYC.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

Lake Tahoe in the background


Bryce Canyon after a snowstorm


Uhhh. I don't remember which national park this is in. But it was somewhere in Southern Utah.


Mountain Biking trail somewhere when I bought my very first automatic and didn't know not to mountain bike with it on.


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Truk Lagoon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

There are some seriously awesome pics here. 
Makes me want to go on vacation soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Just in case my previous post gets deleted, here's one I took overlooking Cruz Bay, St. John:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

some pics from Maui last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

and back home on Oahu today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Sometimes it feels like this place is full of 12 year olds...


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

EnderW said:


> Although most of my pics have an interesting (to me) background, here are some random ones
> 
> Seiko SARB033 with Sagrada Familia
> View attachment 12353679
> ...


That first pic is so Gaudi!


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I think I got this covered.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

More sharks. 








and a gross bottle of ketchup









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Adventure time...


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

r171pt said:


> Adventure time...
> 
> View attachment 12359585


Great pic.
Could be an advertisement for carharrt or something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Badgers


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Nationals @ Angels
Trout is here but Harper has the day off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

no air no problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Yellowfin tuna hits the deck


----------



## awturbosp (Jun 9, 2017)

A couple of Bathys still living in Hawaii.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hiking in Drake Bay, Costa Rica 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Any boardgame fans? I used to be a Catan freak.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Flowers contrast nicely I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

St Ninian's, Sighthound & Seiko


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

maylebox said:


> Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


GUNS N'



markusf said:


> Flowers contrast nicely I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ROSES (kinda)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Paul Bunyan, Bangor, Maine.


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Doesn't get much better than this


I sure hope he (she?) got a treat after that


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never wanted to be a seat belt so bad in my life.



michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Robmks said:


> Bob
> 
> View attachment 11630130


I'll take the bird over the watch anyday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

willa. said:


> I am not sure whether other watches qualify as interest. But they are for me.
> View attachment 11640826


I think someone is a Rolex fan.

Very nice Daytona's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

pauliedoggs said:


> I sure hope he (she?) got a treat after that


He sure did!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Some French tower.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Some Chinese city. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Micro said:


> I'll take the bird over the watch anyday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that taken at Fort Bragg?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Some weird "wizard battle" going on behind my SD...


----------



## drjordan (Mar 12, 2011)

bubbaxb said:


> and back home on Oahu today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Nato strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photo. I was on the big island a few months ago.

Speedy looks great on that strap. I never cease to be impressed at how immediately legible they are.


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo. I was on the big island a few months ago.
> 
> Speedy looks great on that strap. I never cease to be impressed at how immediately legible they are.


The Big island is fantastic too. All of the Hawaiian islands have their own special charm. As for the speedy it's hilarious to me how I get compliments when I'm out on the cool straps but no one notices the speedmaster. It's such a sleeper watch. I'm more worried about someone robbing me for a $5 nato than the omega it's riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Angkor Wat


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

A Seiko behind another Seiko, kind of like a Starbucks across from another Starbucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

In a shark's jaw!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

In contrast to some of the warmer looking shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

maylebox said:


> Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


Nice group!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowe6269 (Jul 20, 2017)

Monster on top of shells


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Grand Seiko Sbgr061 , Seiko MM300 Sbdx001 posing with a Hanya mask


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Some Turtles.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12378911&stc=1&d=1501081834


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379063&stc=1&d=1501085922


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379081&stc=1&d=1501086454


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379169&stc=1&d=1501088771


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

wwarren said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379169&stc=1&d=1501088771


Very good, sir. Well played.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

wwarren said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12379169&stc=1&d=1501088771


Very good sir. Well played.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fishing boats at the sponge docks


----------



## hprifledude (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Drink it in!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunset over the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Watch pic with something interesting ON the watch.
At the pool again and these flies are damn aggressive.
I'll antibac the watch when I get home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Baseball? 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko's DC 56 in Petra/Jordan


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

An older photo...I no longer have the watch or the steaks.









Doxa 600 Sharkhunter and a rare shot of 34th Street's ballistic missile:


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rolex 14270 with the Oregon coast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

another day in paradise, living the dream


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Fun at the zoo today!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Supermodel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mother Nature.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Laco Squad Ocean in Venice, gondola in the background.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Star tavern...rated one of the best thin crust pizzas in NJ. It's incredible. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Sunday Funday 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

we all live in a yellow submarine....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Shanghai watch in front of a giant sculpture referencing an ancient sundial system, in Shanghai.


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Foreground: MM300 SBDX001
Background: MM300 SLA015


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Took this on Sunday. Feather art in our home.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## LeatherneckSD (Mar 14, 2017)

Paintballs Kinda interesting?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney landmarks.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sydney landmark, the view from that bridge.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Miami Beach


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> View attachment 12398803


What brand of watch is this??? Must Have!!!! Love it!


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

rickpal14 said:


> What brand of watch is this??? Must Have!!!! Love it!


It's a one off by a random guy on a FB microbrands group. He's started making more, but if you get in the Microbrands group you'll find him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

You didn't say it had to be real.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Acadia national park.





Went cherry picking:


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> My UNBELIEVABLE meat slicer that I probably have an unhealthy relationship with (I Really love it!), in the bg...:


Haha!!! I take your slicer and raise you another!!

I love mine as well. I HAD to have one myself!!


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Timester said:


> You didn't say it had to be real.


How about that - I thought your Rolex was real. Shows what I know.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## doogiehaoser (Oct 2, 2015)

well played, Timester!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12402793&stc=1&d=1501876218


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Hot Dam!

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12402823&stc=1&d=1501876671


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12403023&stc=1&d=1501882248


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Does this count ?

















Made for a 'Reflection' topic in a dutch watch forum.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> How about that - I thought your Rolex was real. Shows what I know.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

^^ whatever. Do I need to explain the joke?

Back to pictures... a sculpture called Little Hand.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Very expensive sushi 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Very expensive sushi


I Love sushi however, I am not that familiar with the expensive sushi, but.... isn't that a pet carrier in the background...??


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I Love sushi but I am not that familiar with the expensive sushi, but.... isn't that a pet carrier in the background...??


Maybe a toaster

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

How about puppies... awwwwww...:


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Very expensive sushi


Very expensive watches.

Expensive Sushi > Jiro's Tokyo, but totally worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

dustpilot said:


>


Very clever. Needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

maylebox said:


> Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


Favorite pistol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

You mean the same Jiro as in Netflix document? What's your personal experience, would love to hear some anecdotes.

I love sushi, but I think I wouldn't be able to appreciate his creations fully. Not a connoisseur at that level.



ten13th said:


> Expensive Sushi > Jiro's Tokyo, but totally worth it.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lake Tahoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

maylebox said:


> Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


Awesome! Reminds me, I need to hit the range... Been really busy lately.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is pizza interesting?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognize my hometown! Never thought I would see it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Is pizza interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gorgeous  DJ certainly is


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jimdon5822 said:


> I recognize my hometown! Never thought I would see it here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're from Charlotte? 
Where do you live now ? Miss it ?


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Madrid Landmarks:


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> You're from Charlotte?
> Where do you live now ? Miss it ?


Still here. Technically home (now) town. Originally from Newport RI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jimdon5822 said:


> Still here. Technically home (now) town. Originally from Newport RI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. You should join out gtg's


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. You should join out gtg's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SolisR (Jul 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

maylebox said:


> Ranger at the range today with 50 rounds of 45 ACP and a SIG P220.


I'd say, depending on your distance..., 4 or 5 clicks down and to the right.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

wwarren said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12402793&stc=1&d=1501876218


Go Pack Go


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I'd say, depending on your distance..., 4 or 5 clicks down and to the right.


Looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I was out one night last week and a friend had offered to buy me a shot. I was in a tequila kind of mood, "Patrón?" That's kind of the usual response. The bar keep is a friend and asked if we had ever tried George Clooney's tequila. I didn't even know he made tequila. I also happened to be wearing my speedy, it just felt right. It was also some pretty good tequila.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

1971 Chevy SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

1955 Chevy Bel Air at Hot August Nights in Reno. Way more important to have the car in focus!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

San Babila by TCM and Mount Kirkjufell in Iceland









In case you are not familiar with this Terra Cielo Mare:

• ETA 2824
• 38mm in diameter
• 316L stainless steel case
• Bronze bezel
• Screwed back case
• Water-resistant up to 10 atm
• Anti-reflective scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
• Hand-stitched English-leather strap
• Numbered edition
• Italian design, Swiss made


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Do car logos count as interesting?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

BVLDARI said:


> Do car logos count as interesting?


How can you drive that German car anywhere wearing that? Don't the Swiss stay neutral?

Nice photo!


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> How can you drive that German car anywhere wearing that? Don't the Swiss stay neutral?
> 
> Nice photo!


They seem to coexist just fine LOL .... thanks!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol...I meant to phrase it more like, "Do you find your transmission tries to stay in neutral wearing that watch?" I'm a groaner of a joke fellow.

I like it. The new Sea Dwellers with the cyclops just seem off to me compared to yours.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12413705


Quick, kill it! Kill it with fire! Nice watch, by the way.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Lol...I meant to phrase it more like, "Do you find your transmission tries to stay in neutral wearing that watch?" I'm a groaner of a joke fellow.
> 
> I like it. The new Sea Dwellers with the cyclops just seem off to me compared to yours.


Joke is still over my head.... ...... .....

Regarding the watch, I really do like the SD4000 but find it a bit small (I am used to 42mm watches with big faces and no bezels). I am going to try and get the SD43 soon. I will have to agree with you though, the ONLY thing I do not like about the new SD43 is the cyclops - but it does not offend me enough not to want the watch.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I find designing and building fascinating and interesting.

Anyone else here a builder?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Redleg25 said:


> Quick, kill it! Kill it with fire! Nice watch, by the way.


Is it a Black widow?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12413705


This picture shows up on my Tapatalk news feed and I always think "that's a bunch of nope".

Nice watch.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Picking up dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fomenko said:


>


Great pic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uptown


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Hmm well the ones I happen to have on my phone both are:

The Sultanate era tomb right next to my apartment in Delhi. For those interested it was built in the Lodhi era (1451 - 1526), and is nicknamed "Dadi" (Grandmother) as it sits next to a smaller tomb known as Poti (granddaughter). It is still not known who is buried within.









A really bad pic of my DateJust with the Ponte Vecchio (Florence). You can google if you don't know what that is:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DA 20 and the Dolomites (Sexten)


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

lvt said:


> Is it a Black widow?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Nah mate. It's a Junghans Max Bill


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Time On My Hands said:


> Nah mate. It's a Junghans Max Bill


I mean the spider, not the watch.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pre fixe night!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Brey, If you don't mind me asking... what was the bill for the night??


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

It's 1:22 AM and you just made me hungry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DA 36 at the Vajolet Towers (Torri del Vajolet / Italy), probably among the most photographed peaks in the Dolomites.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Brey, If you don't mind me asking... what was the bill for the night??


Here are the other pieces I didn't share.




























All is about $350. This chef is easily as good as any two star Michelin rated chef we have had the pleasure of experiencing. They serve about 35-40 people a night, has one helper in the kitchen. His wife is the host and wine expert, and they have a small serving staff.

The burgundy was by far the best wine of the night, though all the pairings were well matched.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Fomenko said:


>


Awesome pic.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12421385
> 
> 
> Damasko DA 36 at the Vajolet Towers (Torri del Vajolet / Italy), probably among the most photographed peaks in the Dolomites.


That's a great picture. I always want to take a picture like that of my watch sitting on a rough rock but then I get too worried about about getting a scratch on the finish of the case...


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12421385
> 
> 
> Damasko DA 36 at the Vajolet Towers (Torri del Vajolet / Italy), probably among the most photographed peaks in the Dolomites.


Wow, Mike. That's a really great shot! It helps that I own and really love that watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a great picture. I always want to take a picture like that of my watch sitting on a rough rock but then I get too worried about about getting a scratch on the finish of the case...


Not with a Damasko ;-)


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

dustpilot said:


>


Nice!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Black and white










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You see that giraffe eyeballing my IWC MKXVIII


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Old wooden boat show...



















If only...


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

As a New Yorker, a non-black ocean is definitely an interesting background!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Old wooden boat show...
> 
> If only...


Where was this? Some beautiful boats there...


----------



## GDI (Jan 26, 2007)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12421385
> 
> 
> Damasko DA 36 at the Vajolet Towers (Torri del Vajolet / Italy), probably among the most photographed peaks in the Dolomites.


Great!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> Where was this? Some beautiful boats there...


Super curious too. Looks like Lake Tahoe. If not it might be my neck of the woods in the Pac NW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A real bagel









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

MuckyMark said:


> Where was this? Some beautiful boats there...





Brey17 said:


> Super curious too. Looks like Lake Tahoe. If not it might be my neck of the woods in the Pac NW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little place called McCall Idaho, on the Southern end of Payette Lake. So beautiful, unfortunately it's turning into a little Sun Valley.

Great classic wooden boat show but, hold on... there is even a better one up North in the panhandle in the town of Coeur d'Alene on, wait for it... Lake Coeur d'Alene (perhaps the Canadian is familiar, it's up near the border). Even more beautiful - if that's possible! Both spots have all of the boats take a big cruise/parade around the lakes... something that truly has to be seen (and heard!), to believe! Probably 300 boats in Payette and between 500 to 1000 in CDA. All of the Chris Craft's, Gar Woods (WOW!) , Carver's, Century's, Shepherd's, Riva's, etc., etc..., that one can imagine! If you are a fan, put one of these shows on your bucket list! Plus, the areas, are outstanding!

This little beauty was spotted for less than $8K!

.









I've paid more for a watch!

Oh yes... for those interested, there is a nice little golf course in CDA, with a floating green out into the lake... not ugly!

.









.









With a classic boat ride to the green and back.

Thanx guys... I told you there was something. interesting.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

When time is on _her_ hands.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Jefferson, CA - last stop before the Oregon border.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> It's a little place called McCall Idaho, on the Southern end of Payette Lake. So beautiful, unfortunately it's turning into a little Sun Valley.
> 
> Great classic wooden boat show but, hold on... there is even a better one up North in the panhandle in the town of Coeur d'Alene on, wait for it... Lake Coeur d'Alene (perhaps the Canadian is familiar, it's up near the border). Even more beautiful - if that's possible! Both spots have all of the boats take a big cruise/parade around the lakes... something that truly has to be seen (and heard!), to believe! Probably 300 boats in Payette and between 500 to 1000 in CDA. All of the Chris Craft's, Gar Woods (WOW!) , Carver's, Century's, Shepherd's, Riva's, etc., etc..., that one can imagine! If you are a fan, put one of these shows on your bucket list! Plus, the areas, are outstanding!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have been to Coeur d'Alene but it was 40+ years ago. It's hard to find a wooden boat show in Western Canada. Not sure why, but as you say it will be added to the bucket list. Alas, while owning one of those classics would be great, having just sold a ski boat I owned for twenty five years I'm under no illusions of how much time and money the upkeep would be. There's an old saying, "the 2 best days in a boaters life are the day you buy your boat and the day you sell your boat"  once again thanks for the pix and info..


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

On vacay in Seattle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I love how the numbers on the dial match the Guinness lettering on my favorite coffee mug.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Edina, MN


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

eakaplan said:


> View attachment 12436841


A fellow history buff 

Thats a great book


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

SdSl said:


> A fellow history buff
> 
> Thats a great book


Yes, definitely. I'm teaching it in a strategy course at the Army War College.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

These shots have been posted before, but fit here too:


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Fremont Troll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sascha the cat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I love misoyaki butter fish, this chef did it up pretty good . . .


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Ebel and bosses custom powerboat


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12442883


this is cool. what is it?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seiko, Spaniel & Sighthounds.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

BVLDARI said:


> this is cool. what is it?


It is Saint George and the dragon, from the doors between the 4 columns of the old National Provincial Bank, Coventry. Now less interestingly, the Nat West Bank.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lady Godiva


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

Waves churning in advance of a tropical storm in NC.


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

moultonborough NH fishing for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12465347&stc=1&d=1504023529

I think this guy was questioning the pedigree of my sub, but I think some of the cheerleaders liked it...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Memorial? I didn't know Los Angeles died.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Grande Presidente in Santo Domingo with my Oris BC3 Advanced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Pics of an "interesting" office of a co-worker - and no, he's got no work-related reason to fill his office with toys, he's a manager on the production floor.

The room is filled with Funko Dolls, Legos & Star Wars paraphernalia - I really need a 360° panorama to do it justice:


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Memorial? I didn't know Los Angeles died.


It might be true for LA football


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Raw fresh seafood anyone?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Raw fresh seafood anyone?


I like the watch! What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Seiko, Spaniel & Sighthounds.


Where is that? Looks cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

warsh said:


> I like the watch! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!!
Oyster shots Rock!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

warsh said:


> I like the watch! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mansfield Automatica One


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Leekster said:


> Where is that? Looks cool.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Shetland, UK.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the entrance to my office is pretty neat









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Best I could come up with for a Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Active volcano at the background


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Not very creative but what the heck


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Santiago, Chile. Camera phone with limited DOF.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

We have finally broke ground!

I will probably be updating in here every now and then when something especially interesting happens. But tons of dirt being excavated for our foundation is pretty exciting for us. And I think interesting!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Not as exciting as some others here, but I liked this one from the other morning. Little too bright for him I think! What a slacker.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

I posted this the other day in a WRUW topic, but it looks to fit here, too


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Craft beer tasting


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Queen Victoria postbox


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

My Tudor Ranger at the Green mountains in Vermont in the background!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcross27 (May 7, 2008)

What Hamilton watch is that? Looks great.



Level.5x said:


> Let's see what boring stuff I got going on...hang tight fellas!
> 
> Here's my Japanese watch hanging in my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai tree...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

In another thread the idea arose regarding how many items all too commonly overused in Internet watch photographs (and other types) could be stuffed into one shot... while still looking plausible.

This was my final tongue-in-cheek "kill shot" so to speak:

Watch (Concord C2)
Hand on Steering Wheel (logo visible)
Leather/bead bracelet
Cigar
ATM Machine
"Money Shot"









Couldn't quite figure out how to get hand-crafted designer shoes in frame without self-injury.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ Well done, but extra points awarded for doing a yoga-like 'Worn and Wound' pose to show off your modishly strange socks / shoes combo.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Couldn't pass up a pic with this color coordination! Some fabric my wife bought for a project, and a fashion watch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StephenCanale said:


> This was my "kill shot":


And, I note the visual pun, your kill shot contains a murderer's thumb.


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, it is always nice to see a lady working away at the sink while a man helpfully takes photographs of his watch.

It's called teamwork


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

"BLACK BALL"

Awesome.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Level.5x said:


> Let's see what boring stuff I got going on...hang tight fellas!
> 
> Here's my Japanese watch hanging in my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai tree...
> 
> ...


Winner!!
Those are awesome!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## watchscott (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful view bro she's really hot forgive lol


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

ironcross27 said:


> What Hamilton watch is that? Looks great.


Thanks! It's a Hamilton Navy Pioneer.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, you asked...


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Catching a crab in Rockport MA with my SKX.


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## dreamingtree1855 (Feb 14, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stoshman said:


> Well, you asked...
> 
> View attachment 12504283


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Memorial? I didn't know Los Angeles died.


You evidently haven't seen their new football team.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Turtle in the pool in DaNang









PAM zero in Phuket










Explorer II at work










PAM 372 with the joes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

dreamingtree1855 said:


> Does this count?


Amazing pic!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Today at the cycle speedway.

T


----------



## TudorKnight (Apr 27, 2009)

Great pics! Love it!


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not sure which has the better lume:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

How about a racoon riding a unicorn?


----------



## Cold Absolute Zero (Feb 11, 2017)

Graduation in Ithaca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

SUF Vetehinen at the 16th Avenue steps in San Francisco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Sardine Lake surrounded by the Sierra Buttes


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

maylebox said:


> Sardine Lake surrounded by the Sierra Buttes


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 12522511


Nice! I would have specified _Lower_ Sardine Lake if I thought any WUS members knew where it was. Then you post a wrist shot from Young America Lake overlooking both Upper and Lower Sardine, well done sir.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

maylebox said:


> Nice! I would have specified _Lower_ Sardine Lake if I thought any WUS members knew where it was. Then you post a wrist shot from Young America Lake overlooking both Upper and Lower Sardine, well done sir.


Honestly, we spent most of our time at Sand Pond... better for catching frogs & snakes.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

A slight hill


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hanhart Primus Desert Pilot at Passo Pordoi, Dolomites, Italy, today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome strap on that, @stuffler,mike. And great photos! Hope you're having a good time out there.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Holy crap. This is just our garage footings. It's a 30 x 30 shop/garage and the slope is so steep that my left wall will be 10 feet high!! What have I got myself into??

Been getting into flieger style watches lately. This watch was a gift from one of my coworkers. Geckota 40mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> Holy crap. This is just our garage footings. It's a 30 x 30 shop/garage and the slope is so steep that my left wall will be 10 feet high!! What have I got myself into??
> 
> Been getting into flieger style watches lately. This watch was a gift from one of my coworkers. Geckota 40mm.
> 
> ...


Now that is a strip footing! Do I spot #6 @ 12? Awesome flieger; that must one thoughtful co-worker you work with.

You should continue to post watch pics during the different phases of construction.


----------



## cotcit (Apr 2, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

JDM8 said:


> Now that is a strip footing! Do I spot #6 @ 12? Awesome flieger; that must one thoughtful co-worker you work with.
> 
> You should continue to post watch pics during the different phases of construction.


The footings are getting number 6 bar and they are 5 feet wide. The walls are going to be 10 inches thick with number five bar. I think my engineer went a tad conservative.

I was thinking of starting a different thread so that I wouldn't take this one over. It's all interesting to me, but maybe not everyone else in this thread.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

Seiko SKX007 and freshwater bass...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

25 years ago a friend tied a knot in a sapling. There was supposed to be a deck built here but the project never got completed.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Flying back home as sun set outside - got some beautiful reflections on my watch from the plane window














And Bermuda few weeks ago


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Art deco.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sunday Night Football!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Guess the location .....


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is a giant cone snail shell we found in Niihau. That sucker is nearly 7 inches long by about 4 inches at the base.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Supermarket.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> This is a giant cone snail shell we found in Niihau. That sucker is nearly 7 inches long by about 4 inches at the base.


Beautiful watch! Never seen one before.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Ginault Ocean-Rover @ Homer, Alaska.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

real SMART watch ;-)


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## mb902cg (Sep 17, 2017)

Protrek today morning.









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

MCG on Grand Final day with over 100,000 people in attendance.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Streetlife.


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Omega in the North Cascades WA


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a bunch of bull!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Henry Catchpole from Carfection and his Speedy Pro testing the Hyundai i30N


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

With a nice sunflare in the background!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dugena chrono in Coventry.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'








Lanterns from Mid-Autumn Festival not yet taken down in the park opposite where I live...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Coffey Park, Santa Rosa (the "money shot" they're showing on the news) - my photo editing software has a Dehaze slider that doesn't do anything to remove the smoke of 1,500 homes...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

21 straight days with this bad boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rbiggs (Jul 11, 2017)

michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha now THIS is a good one!

*Save**Save*​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Teaching my son marksmanship


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Everyone else at the pool was wearing AP RO, Submariners, Seamasters, and PP Nautilus...and there I was slumming it with my GShock.

This is the hotel pool


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Seiko 5 at Coventry


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this made my night! :0)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Not my wife. Nice view nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 11531386


agreed! lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

How about some watchmaking masters (and me)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this was a contest, this post would be the absolute winner.


----------



## Marten (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

A Japanese grass field on a volcano.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's very clean, @Time On My Hands. I've never seen that one before. Looks great on you. How do you like it? How's the bracelet?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Foucault's Pendulum*

Foucault's Pendulum at the Pantheon in Paris showing the correct time.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Casio Pro-trek at the State Fair of Texas.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's very clean, @Time On My Hands. I've never seen that one before. Looks great on you. How do you like it? How's the bracelet?


Thanks. The bracelet is not so hefty, but then its a thin watch, so it matches. Definitely comfortable. I'd say it wears large for a 40mm watch, and the gang-reserve version of this watch has a well-placed meter to break up the vast planes of space around 7-8. I like the slightly domed AR crystal. It's a good piece, though not spectacular. Cheers.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

The pacific ocean off Maui has been pretty interesting this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


This man gets it


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Is that the Twin Peaks...??


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

celebrating my birthday
I can't seem to shake that GShock from my wrist.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

this is why i love my GShock


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

michaeliany said:


> Easter Sunday traffic San Diego to OC unset mas31 Wife cleavage
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting SUV.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tgrpike (Nov 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Coltrane.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Watches with a price differential factor of 10 000.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12591747
> 
> 
> Watches with a price differential factor of 10 000.


My guess is, the higher priced watch is the one with the incomplete dial and more challenging to read time display. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Country life


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She has the hairiest arms of any woman I have ever seen... or you have the largest boobs I've ever seen on a guy.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I like beautiful ... watches!

























































































Unfortunately, my watch is kinda covered up in this pic








Oh, PUPPIES ... puppies are interesting in the foreground/background


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I bet that no one cares about watches in this thread 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

lvt said:


> I bet that no one cares about watches in this thread


I do.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Perusing the menu while waiting for a table to open up for brunch. The hostess said a 30-minute wait-I am using the timing bezel to my wife's eye-rolling good humor.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> I do.


What the hell are those cactus's doing to each other in the background? looks X rated to me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dougiebaby said:


> I like beautiful ... watches!
> 
> View attachment 12592465
> 
> ...


LOLL!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> View attachment 12598573


Same comment as above (#559).


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Le Gant


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

A few from this summer that fit the theme here...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

You can actually wear a datejust with flip flops and sock


----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> You can actually wear a datejust with flip flops and sock


Dad, is that you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes son?


----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)

Don’t you usually wear shorts with that combo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

BJJMark said:


> Don't you usually wear shorts with that combo?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only in the summer, now go clean your room!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

dr3ws said:


> You can actually wear a datejust with flip flops and sock


Ummmm... no you can't!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Ummmm... no you can't!


Yes if it matches the dial


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

dr3ws said:


> You can actually wear a datejust with flip flops and sock


Are the flip-flops Swiss made?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

lvt said:


> Are the flip-flops Swiss made?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


 Not sure, it could be 60% swiss, 40% china but with swiss movement and final inspection in swiss


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Can does not necessarily mean should


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

What part of "No", aren't you understanding?


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey, this thread is for pics with something interesting in the background.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Functioning Harrison H2 chronometer in the background.









Then foreground.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

Rolex Explorer with Mt Everest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

.


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

A man needs hobby's..right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

bill66 said:


> A man needs hobby's..right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful, what year is your tele? 









Stranger things night for me with the wife and the Railmaster.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yum yum.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Btreichel87 said:


> Beautiful, what year is your tele?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year is your tellie...??


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Adao said:


> Rolex Explorer with Mt Everest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT's cool! nothing against your Rolex, but maybe you should have been wearing a Sherpa!

Are you in Nepal and what is the altitude there?


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Btreichel87 said:


> Beautiful, what year is your tele?.


Thanks, it's not as old as you might think! About 5 years I think but it's a Squier 50s Classic Vibe - just about the top end of what Squier make and probably better than a similar priced Mexican Fender, IMO of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Janicki (Dec 19, 2009)

Sierra Nevada mountains, Spain


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

World Series!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> What year is your tellie...??


Hah. About 2012. LG.. Yup


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

It was rainy, hehe.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Final Game of the World Series...










A partial of my collection of signed baseballs of players past. Sorry, I'm old! All obtained in person!

(I just noticed... Post #600 in the thread!)


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I inherited a Stauer Graves from my father in law, in 2013. (stock photo below) The pushers and sundials are for calendar functions. I regulated the watch so it keeps time pretty well.










One of his seven grandchildren - my niece - got married this weekend. I decided to bring her the Graves so that her grandfather could "be there" for her wedding in a sense. Turns out my niece is a self-declared "watch person" and was emotionally moved by the idea, loved it. My niece wore the watch to the ceremony and reception. Now you have the "background".










I hoped for a clearer photo here. However we were on a boat, the engines were running, and the wind was about 20 mph. Thus the stock photo further up, for clarity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I was lucky enough to meet Greg Boyington a few years back.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

... a red elephant?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bray Head, Bray, Ireland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

New NATO strap


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

A little puppy love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12649575


I give up...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A good read, "A Man & His Watch"


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

You can slightly see the deer in the background, so the reason for two pics...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I give up...


Hope this helps, upload from a different devise.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Carnival tritium gas watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Homage vs real stuff


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

(Deleted by OP)


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Rale said:


> View attachment 12670377


I see what you did there! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

At the Antique Rose Emporium.









Christmas 2015


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Friendly stray cat.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

As suggested by a member,I'm reposting this from a wruw in this group. Thanks @dustpilot









Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Doing Thanksgiving meal shopping....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautical Nigiri


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Last Thanksgiving my wife and I went to Old Town Spring to see it lit up for Christmas.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

At Flatonia Rail Park to see trains.









Showing off my new toy at the playground


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Shannon Springs Park Chickasha Oklahoma. Canada Geese in background.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay you need to stop reminding me of that girl's ass you guys, we don't see each other anymore :'(


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Okay you need to stop reminding me of that girl's ass you guys, we don't see each other anymore :'(


I'm sorry for your loss.
Now I need to find that photo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thwizzit said:


> .


Abumatic reel? That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orological (Sep 6, 2017)

Two design-forward brands with British heritage
(though both now globalized)


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Too many papers, too little time.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sushi with my Seiko Sumo


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Is accounting homework interesting to anyone?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Grey NATO & Grey Kitty.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

1970 Tissot and Thanksgiving apple pie by my good wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My Unimatic with my annual post-Thanksgiving breakfast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

warsh said:


> My Unimatic with my annual post-Thanksgiving breakfast
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I meant to put this photo in









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aerobee (Nov 24, 2017)

Out flying with my Bremont Alt Z.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is a Japanese woodblock print reproduction of the Great Wave Off Kanagawa. They are made in Japan using the original ink tones and paper that Hokusai used to create his. The blocks used are traced / carved using original Hokusai blocks.

I may have to take them out from behind glass. The texture is pretty interesting.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Drudge said:


> A good read, "A Man & His Watch"


I just picked up 3 copies of this book. One for myself and one for two close friends. It is great! I picked up the first copy I saw, from a specialty store in a mall. The Paul Newman watch is on both covers. I was pretty excited to see it. I had to ask the Millennial behind the counter to pull it out so I could take a look at it. I asked him if he knew anything about the PN watch. Of course he didn't. I proceeded to inform him that it had just recently sold for nearly $18Mil at auction. He raised his eyebrows. I told him it was quite an interesting story and proceeded to tell him about the inscription on the back, Nell and her boyfriend, the tree house, etc., etc., etc. I could physically see his eyes glaze over and a little bit of drool forming in the corners of his mouth... sorta like right now...



Flatspotter said:


>


Interestingly... I just picked up one of these myself with the huge IN-18 tubes... so awesome! Wait... I see those eyes glazing over and the drool forming again!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omega with HSV background.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It is a diver after all.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

'70 Superbird and Niagara Falls.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

My wife baking on a cold and rainy saturday afternoon.


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang Jeep! Where you at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Dang Jeep! Where you at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im an idiot. JeepDad posted 4 m ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Im an idiot. JeepDad posted 4 m ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 all good  it was in Saint Augustine, FL


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Lum-Tec.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Flight Level 360









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> all good  it was in Saint Augustine, FL


Lol. Awesome man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12686693


The shade of blue on those gets me. So easy on the eyes. 50atmos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yum









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ Yum...!

I went to snap a pix, for a second, I couldn't remember which watch I put on. Pulled out the phone and to my horror...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahhhhh... that's better...










My buddy photobombing.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Seiko factory store in Wrentham, Massachusetts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1 on leather strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

frldyz said:


> Guess the location .....


Alcatraz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball 60 seconds and sushi


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like I should have worn my Tag to the monthly 911 get together in Emeryville, Ca today (or maybe my Speedy?)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

MAT Watches Naval Aviation II









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Leekster said:


> MAT Watches Naval Aviation II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking MAT watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

View near the Golden Triangle (Thai, Burma, Laos borders).









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Prepping for the birds game


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Some backgrounds...

























Cheers...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

LA Charger game


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a dirty old (married) man so the company of other women is often what interests me... 
I am lucky to have a wife that "allows" me to keep female friends with no jealousy.

One I call "the Second Wife" travels often for business so she usually borrows a watch to take pics of around the world:








With my Undone Aque in St. Tropez:








Then to Monaco:








Pool time in Vegas:








Sometimes I get to take the pics too lol:








Another I call "the Girlfriend" typically accompanies me to events as arm candy.
Here at a Hamilton event for the 60th Anniversary of the Ventura:








Who doesnt like pizza???


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

IanCognito said:


> I'm a dirty old (married) man so the company of other women is often what interests me...
> I am lucky to have a wife that "allows" me to keep female friends with no jealousy.
> 
> One I call "the Second Wife" travels often for business so she usually borrows a watch to take pics of around the world:
> ...


I commend your focussing skill


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> Seiko factory store in Wrentham, Massachusetts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite Seiko, nice shot


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

IanCognito said:


> I'm a dirty old (married) man so the company of other women is often what interests me...
> I am lucky to have a wife that "allows" me to keep female friends with no jealousy.
> 
> One I call "the Second Wife" travels often for business so she usually borrows a watch to take pics of around the world:
> ...


WINNER!

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Neognosis said:


> WINNER!
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


Haha let's see 'em!


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Sacré-Cœur, Paris


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Sacré-Cœur, Paris


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

IanCognito said:


> I'm a dirty old (married) man so the company of other women is often what interests me...
> I am lucky to have a wife that "allows" me to keep female friends with no jealousy.
> 
> One I call "the Second Wife" travels often for business so she usually borrows a watch to take pics of around the world:
> ...


Best background so far. Kudos!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't top the picture above for now so this will have to do
. Earlier in the week in SF view of the bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

B&R01 Airborne 1 and the Christmas lights i just put up.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

At the Panama Canal, with my Oris Maldives...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Man, what a bunch of kill joys!


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Baby shark, child, puppy.









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Fog in middle east. Interesting time of the year.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Just my office.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

tommyxl said:


> Just my office.


Nice. Which Airbus is this?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rolex with 5 minute fast Rolex clock at Ocean Course Kiawah SC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ferry Building in SF









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

dustpilot said:


> Nice. Which Airbus is this?


330


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy New Year!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Background at my office...


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

First coffee of the new year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)

Speedy Pro in Chicago


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Speedy with downtown LA in the distance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My cat loves my new Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cirque and Charlottenburg Palace


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Warning - carnivore content ahead. Don't proceed if offended by meat

El Primero with Pigs Head


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

And continuing with pork theme...
Seiko SARB033 in an oldest (operating) restaurant in the world (Botin, Madrid, est 1725)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Point Dume, just outside of Malibu... Which is as close as I actually get to diving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Orient Blue Ray 1 and some good reading!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

EnderW said:


> And continuing with pork theme...
> Seiko SARB033 in an oldest (operating) restaurant in the world (Botin, Madrid, est 1725)
> 
> View attachment 12788183


Awwwwwww... how cute... he's going for a swim.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Summer at the cottage means striking sunsets


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Speedy Racing dial with 1970 Superbird.








1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver with vintage Honda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The sunset in a non crowded north Pacific beach (Cabuyal) in Costa Rica 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Vintage 1973 Seiko Advan 7019-7250 with a Chevy 396 big block in a Chevelle


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

My all black in NYC after last weeks blizzard


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Batman with 4 of my favorite records/artists in the background. Van Morrison's Wavelength, The Band's Stage Fright, Jackson Browne's Running on Empty and The Beatles' Revolver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC blue skies


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

IanCognito said:


> Summer at the cottage means striking sunsets
> 
> View attachment 12793859


I love this shot, it's really cool


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful NC blue skies


That is interesting compared to the constant low flying clouds I have been living in for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SM 300, infinity pool, and Lake Oconee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The Sinn 556i went hiking









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Cu chi tunnels, Vietnam in Dec


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My new eKozilla and elephant boots.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

My Orient Marine Sporty green dial, AKA my game day watch, on Saturday at The Linc for the NFC Divisional Playoffs.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pink London Taxi homage









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hipster restaurant in Boston with my Hammy pilot









Ok, crappy shot of an otherwise cool watch. Indulgences, please.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hard to see but watch is on his left arm (black band) and doubt you will find a more interesting background. BTW it's a Bulova....the crystal fell out of his NASA issued Omega.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray on WWII bomber that still flies








Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

It is a Bud, but not that Bud.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Eterna Kon tiki


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Trying a new method of posting pict. (Trying to avoid using my Photobucket account) So far trial & error is mostly ERROR ;-) 

Some good looking turtles though!


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

LexEtAnnihilato said:


> View attachment 12792103


Now that's an amazing shot


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 12835835


Far side of the moon?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Let's go penguins!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Winter foliage


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

topol2 said:


> Hard to see but watch is on his left arm (black band) and doubt you will find a more interesting background. BTW it's a Bulova....the crystal fell out of his NASA issued Omega.


Bulova for the win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Submariner Chicken and Philly Cheese Sliders. The watch matching the chef's knife was an unintended bonus


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1 in a prickly situation.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybach S-Klasse Roadsterb-);-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

cool pic ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice pics.....

I couldn't get both in focus (Those beige blobs are lions in the background)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow.........the worst kind of H2O.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

OS300 and A380 - massive!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Found Him


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Vail, CO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DA46 and River Thames, Barnes, London SW


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

55th Floor above Las Vegas strip


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Back in October we had the "Tubbs Lane Fire" that started here in the background (Calistoga) & went west to Santa Rosa.

Now, 4 months later, it's very hard it see where the fire burned.









To the north is Mt St Helena where the fire damage is more visible:


----------



## creigpsherburne (Dec 10, 2017)

I like to walk my dog on my lunch break with my Seiko 5 work watch.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

In the air with the pilot watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Beaver creek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

creigpsherburne said:


> I like to walk my dog on my lunch break with my Seiko 5 work watch.
> View attachment 12866547


Did you eat lunch after? Hahahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Taken on our recent family trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At rehearsal today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

And another day (in Paris) on our trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oHoy (Sep 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This looks like a Ball Fireman Racer to me, the steering wheel is on my boat and that mountain in the distance is called Susitna. In the native language that translates to Sleeping Lady.









Foreground is a Pacific Silver salmon and background is the bow of one of my Mokai's (the blue thing) in the middle is a Tag Heuer Aquaracer. Mokai's are jet powered kayaks.









The watch is a Ball Trainmaster moon phase and the rod & reel...... Sage One 13'6" eight weight with a Sage Domain #10 reel.









I have more of these but that would take an effort, these were in a desktop folder


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Search the Seiko ...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

Great photo guys..


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

This friendly Golden is a big Tuna fan 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## g-shockbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

Biggles3 said:


> This friendly Golden is a big Tuna fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a solar tuna? Thinking of picking up the pepsi version. Nice golden, we have a crazy 1 year old golden


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Weekend cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Ave Imperator, morituri te salutant (Those who are about to die salute you)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Eterna kon tiki on a blushark NATO band.


----------



## nycddancer (Jan 25, 2015)

1950s bucherer with an adjusted fhf 96-4 movement

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

See, Panerai's are not as big as you think...


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Love this Seiko!


seikomatic said:


> View attachment 12917245


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Waimea canyon.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is my Explorer II in Buc-ee's. I'd say that place is pretty interesting.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

oHoy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this shot, thanks for sharing


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Btreichel87 said:


> Waimea canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are heading to Kauai in June! Can't wait. I love waimea, na pali coast. We are going to be in the north shore/Hanalei area. Is there a more picturesque place on earth? I think not! 🤙

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Back in October we had the "Tubbs Lane Fire" that started here in the background (Calistoga) & went west to Santa Rosa.
> 
> Now, 4 months later, it's very hard it see where the fire burned.
> 
> ...


I work in Green Valley and the fire came up just behind my office building and stopped. Whew... What a horrible time that was and air quality was crap for weeks after. Hope you guys were OK through it all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

joepac said:


> I work in Green Valley and the fire came up just behind my office building and stopped. Whew... What a horrible time that was and air quality was crap for weeks after. Hope you guys were OK through it all.


It's amazing how long ago that night seems now and when you drive by all the damage it's hard to remember that it happened in real-life.

My sister's family, in Calistoga, had the fire come within 2 miles of their house.
My family, in Santa Rosa, had the fire come within 2 miles of our house. (22 miles away)
My parents, in Willits, had the fire come within 2 miles of their house. (110 miles away)

So we're all safe.

The "problem" with this is that you have all the time in the world to evacuate when the fire doesn't actually reach you.
Took a couple weeks to get everything cleaned up and put away.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

cayabo said:


> It's amazing how long ago that night seems now and when you drive by all the damage it's hard to remember that it happened in real-life.
> 
> My sister's family, in Calistoga, had the fire come within 2 miles of their house.
> My family, in Santa Rosa, had the fire come within 2 miles of our house. (22 miles away)
> ...


Wow. Glad you guys are all OK.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Flying with EMS today as an observor









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Books always interest me....


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Can you spot something on the background?


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

jmorski said:


> Books always interest me....


Me too


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a watch there, I promise. :-d


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

maylebox said:


> Me too


A good read.










Mine.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ruhla Kampfschwimmer and Tower Bridge


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Popular book here...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

From the loft office overlooking a tattoo shop


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Sometimes my wife let's me use her in watchpics


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


>


Ummm... Giordanos?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DS30 on Tempelhof Airfield runway


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Ummm... Giordanos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is that the Carolina game in the background?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


>


Is that the Carolina game in the background?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn in NZ









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup that is indeed a toaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Ummm... Giordanos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Close! Gino's East.



malern said:


> Is that the Carolina game in the background?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NBA action!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Close! Gino's East.
> 
> NBA action!


Haven't had Gino's East since, probably, my sophomore year of college 1995/96.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

G550driver said:


> Returning from the first trip with my new Archimede last month


Sweet ride for an Aviator watch! Nicely done


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

12,000ft


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Yup that is indeed a toaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what speedie is that? i love the mark II but havent seen one like that with only 2 subdials/date etc


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

KiwiWomble said:


> what speedie is that? i love the mark II but havent seen one like that with only 2 subdials/date etc


Really thought you were going to ask about the toaster , but regarding the watch it is a Mark IV from 1973

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Really thought you were going to ask about the toaster , but regarding the watch it is a Mark IV from 1973
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'll bite. Is the toaster mechanical or quartz?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wwarren said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Is the toaster mechanical or quartz?


Great question, you actually have to ride a bicycle (hard) to get metal plates to heat up like crazy via friction which in turns toasts the slices. Very ingenious but requires lubrication and a strong heart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Cool. How many bagels per mile? (Bpm)


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wwarren said:


> Cool. How many bagels per mile? (Bpm)


Roughly 0.16 bpm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey, I think there's a toaster forum somewhere for that discussion.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey man nice watch, is that a Rolex?
No sir!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Really thought you were going to ask about the toaster...,


Is that a Breville?? I'm really kind of a toaster snob...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> Hey, I think there's a toaster forum somewhere for that discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


darn it, can't believe I missed it. need the link.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Toasters are the hot topic today!
I never would have expected them to pop up here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CRUMBS! How unexpected ;-)



mystic nerd said:


> Toasters are the hot topic today!
> I never would have expected them to pop up here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Is that a Breville?? I'm really kind of a toaster snob...


Had a Breville it died so went cheap w a B&D which works exactly the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12969837


I assume the rainbow appeared as an approval to your wristshot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Serendipity 



Tres said:


> I assume the rainbow appeared as an approval to your wristshot.


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

Seikosha Ship Clock from World War II. Didn't realize it was in the picture until someone commented on it.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Hey man nice watch, is that a Rolex?
> No sir!
> 
> View attachment 12969571


That's a beautiful JLC!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just about this entire thread is full of (one particular watch and it's owner) with interesting backgrounds... 
@metlin wins

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4280802

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Just about this entire thread is full of (one particular watch and it's owner) with interesting backgrounds...
> @metlin wins
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4280802


Thank you. #winning


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> Toasters are the hot topic today!
> I never would have expected them to pop up here.


The Breville does not merely "Pop"... my good man. It gently raises and lowers the bread/toast. What a heathen! You shall be kicked off of the toaster forum.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

At the park, after taking my watch off for a little while, I noticed this little guy on the crystal. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

G Shock with me on a hot air ballon adventure.


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Frankenstein coming for my Navitimer

https://i.imgur.com/aF976st.jpg


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Level.5x said:


> Let's see what boring stuff I got going on...hang tight fellas!
> 
> Here's my Japanese watch hanging in my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai tree...
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Made me chuckle. My original Sinn is waiting for me at the post office.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Time In said:


> ......Frickin' Awsome !!!! Bare arm too !! I want to hang out with YOU !! Been bird watching 30+ years...I see over 50 bald eagles a year....maybe 10 or so land on the trees "in front" of my house (on a river). A nest is about 3 miles down river. Momma is ready for the hatch...might have happened this past week. Here's a couple of quick pics while sitting on my couch Feb 10th. He was fishing......Peace
> 
> View attachment 11536274
> ..........
> ...


You have to come to my neck of the woods. We have an area on Onondaga Lake where they come to live and eat during winter months. As long as your quiet and calm they will your get fairly close. Not close enough to touch but close enough to realize how big and awesome they are. They will also give you write the look that says "Freedom" and " I can probably kill you if I wanted to" at the same time. Pretty awesome beasts.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

View of the Tokyo Tower from the top of the Roponghi Tower.









Vegas baby! 









View of Seoul Korea from the NSeoul Tower


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The Breville does not merely "Pop"... my good man. It gently raises and lowers the bread/toast. What a heathen! You shall be kicked off of the toaster forum.


I deeply and sincerely apologize. I apparently am seriously undereducated on this topic. I live on the west side of the pond. Brevilles may be available here, but I never heard of them until they appeared in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

tonygermano2 said:


> Hahaha. Made me chuckle. My original Sinn is waiting for me at the post office.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That reminds me -
I had a girlfriend once who would come "visit" me on lunch break from her job. She would tell her boss she had to go check her male. The boss always misunderstood, thought she was checking her mail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cat tested. Cat approved.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mystic nerd said:


> I had a girlfriend once who would come "visit" me on lunch break from her job. She would tell her boss she had to go check her male. The boss always misunderstood, thought she was checking her mail.


That's what I call a _great_ gf!


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Haven't had to do lab work in years...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My watch & my wireless connection.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> I deeply and sincerely apologize. I apparently am seriously undereducated on this topic. I live on the west side of the pond. Brevilles may be available here, but I never heard of them until they appeared in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yer cool! Well... they do come from Down Under. They do a lot of things right, especially if you like coffee/espresso, juicers, ovens, everything... even toasters!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tag Heuer Monaco GP LE @ #ausgp

With random sign in the background...










Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mmmmmmnnn... pizza!!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird at Niagara Falls.








1969 Speedmaster Racing dial with '70 Superbird.








Dagaz Tsunami with dive tanks.








Precista PRS-82 with Disney castle.








Sorry - got carried away with this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bathyscaphe with Sri Lankan Sambar and Axis Deer.


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

WastedYears said:


> Bathyscaphe with Sri Lankan Sambar and Axis Deer.


That is a stunning landscape.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My awesome mechanical Deep Blue Master Explorer III along with my awesome mechanically modified Mercury Marauder.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Walking in park









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yer cool! Well... they do come from Down Under. They do a lot of things right, especially if you like coffee/espresso, juicers, ovens, everything... even toasters!


Did you say coffee?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Toaster Time on WUS - super exciting stuff:

















IMO, Breville has superior performance & ease of operation for equivalent price & quality.

(yes, I did mod my toaster oven with an extra shelf)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Toaster Time on WUS - super exciting stuff:
> 
> View attachment 13008935
> 
> ...


Nice mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Boom get you some of that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Enola Gay.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

Aevig Huldra at the best ball park in the land. Go, Giants!!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's one wearing today's watch, with my daughter taking a spill on her skateboard in the background.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schwiiing said:


> Go, Giants!!


Pretty sure they're going to do better than last year...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

The drive home is always scenic.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

_

"Wow, I can be a supermodel!"_


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

Sunrise over Uluru


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Black beans and onions, Timex Expedition 100 m WR.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)

Tudor BB S&G / Porsche 911 Sport Chrono clock in background.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Me, my watch and car doing what we do best.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Osaka SanMiguel palette on the background!


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

The abandoned plant where I do my shooting drills. Don't worry the tanks are drained. Haha.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Take 5 in Yukahashi Fukuoka. This bartender makes custom cocktails based on your idea. Give him a word or phrase, like 'Salt and Pepper' and he me makes this:

Admore, water, salted rim and fresh cracked pepper.


























Wabi sabi: green tea liqueur, matcha, lemon juice


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13021839
> 
> 
> Osaka SanMiguel palette on the background!


Pretty cool.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Japan's hammering man. This man carved out a 342 meters long tunnel to a shrine so people would stop dying as they climber around a rock face to it. It took him 30 years to complete it.

He looks great in vintage Seiko.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Japan's hammering man. This man carved out a 342 meters long tunnel to a shrine so people would stop dying as they climber around a rock face to it. It took him 30 years to complete it.
> 
> He looks great in vintage Seiko.


Hahahhahaah

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Drywall and other work in the basement right now. Need to take a break and take a watch pic. LOLzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wild Democrats 









Interesting fact: Jackasses in the US are descended from a single jack brought to America by George Washington, a gift from the Spanish.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get very mad when people refer to Dimetrodon as dinosaurs.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

There's something about a Seiko and cherry blossoms.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Speedy! 

    
    

	
	
		
		
	

	
		
	

	








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

You got a woodie... (snicker, snicker)


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

BALL & BMW Chronograph, with my Z4 M roadster, in a dodgy neighborhood...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mmmmm... Fresh brewed...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Perth CBD Skyline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is a little decorative train station welcome art. This little town is called Arita, in Kyushu.

This place is one of the preeminent porcelain producers of the world. This is just a sampling of the different artists glazing techniques on bricks. There are 28 different artist represented here although there are lots more in the town. The bamboo shoot and bamboo stalk made in clean white porcelain.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry I had to .. it's a terrible watch photo but damn Cindy Crawford my childhood crush lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

mid-April winter storm in Toronto. the kind of weather where you get horizontal sleet to the face regardless of which direction you're facing.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Avantgarde loudspeakers (not mine)...


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

brminpin said:


> Avantgarde loudspeakers (not mine)...
> 
> View attachment 13063015


Really digging the blue numerals


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela,the red tubes I'm holding is actually my certificate that I finished the course and that I've travelled 124km on foot....


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

77.5 miles... why and how long Syneq??


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

My snowboard


strange tracks (melting snow)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Spring is here


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

atarione said:


> View attachment 13072799


Not really...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

DB and the south Atlantic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Not really...


I just gave the internet a handwriting sample.. how is that not interesting?? also just a joke m8

perhaps this will be more to you're liking?? This Cheeky seagull by the Ocean in Malibu, CA this afternoon









oh and a stella as well.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My modified 2000 Honda Insight at Watkins Glen International, for the Green Grand Prix fuel economy run. With Seiko SNE107. Apr 13, 2018









With my winning score visible on the dash: 88.3 mpg, with 80.6 miles driven on the track.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale in front of HP Garage.









Blue Whale in front of Fairchild Semiconductor International.









Blue Whale in front of Apple Garage.

Blue Whale hanging out with a bunch of green robots. 



























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My Vostok from Calgary, Canada with Flat Head Lake, Montana, USA in background. Lovely day. Cheers.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

BALL & BMW power reserve chronometer on a the legendary BMW S54B32 Engine.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> My modified 2000 Honda Insight at Watkins Glen International, for the Green Grand Prix fuel economy run. With Seiko SNE107. Apr 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Man... sounds like the most boring race EVER invented ! !



ten13th said:


> Blue Whale in front of HP Garage.


The HP garage holds a special place in my heart... visited it several times. Long time retired employee with one of my favorite watches (thanx for posting... brought a tear to my eye).



















Have both the stainless and gold versions (plus a few calculators!).


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Sorry Man... sounds like the most boring race EVER invented ! !
> 
> The HP garage holds a special place in my heart... visited it several times. Long time retired employee with one of my favorite watches (thanx for posting... brought a tear to my eye).
> 
> ...


I had chills when I visited HP Garage, Fairchild Building etc... very special places.

Those HP watches are sexy. If you ever think about parting with them, please let me know.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Fallingwater.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Sorry Man... sounds like the most boring race EVER invented ! !


True, if it were a race, but speed wins you nothing here. It's a precision driving rally, target speed for each lap is a modest 45 mph. Plus there's the mpg scoring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

brminpin said:


> Fallingwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool! Do they have tours?

Nice watch too!



mystic nerd said:


> True, if it were a race, but speed wins you nothing here. It's a precision driving rally, target speed for each lap is a modest 45 mph. Plus there's the mpg scoring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I woiuld have guessed 3 hours but actually 1:45 at the blinding speed of 45mph... paint drying, grass growing, crickets chirping, etc., etc. Sorry again... I'll leave you alone. Different strokes and all that.

My last road trip:










Ruined my averages because I forgot and left the ap open. Again, diff strokes. Like the wife tells me..., "It's nothing to be proud of".


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That is so cool! Do they have tours?
> 
> Nice watch too!
> 
> ...



Wow - avg speed 26 mph, top speed 139. Uncommon, is my guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jashley73 (May 28, 2017)

More like, a picture of my son, with a watch in there somewhere. But I still like the picture, nonetheless...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ten13th said:


> I had chills when I visited HP Garage, Fairchild Building etc... very special places.
> 
> Those HP watches are sexy. If you ever think about parting with them, please let me know.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


That was quite the tour you took... Congrats!

Thank you! Not likely I will ever part with these. Too many memories. I met both Bill and Dave... they were awesome! Always insisted you call them by their first names (wow!). Those were the days, before they brought Carly in!! People vote Google and Facebook, etc. as the best places to work. They couldn't hold a candle to HP in those days! Bill & Dave always put their employees right underneath profit, right in their corporate statement!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That is so cool! Do they have tours?
> 
> Nice watch too!


Yes, they have guided tours that run about an hour. After the tour, you can walk some of the property as well. You can buy tickets at: https://www.fallingwater.org/


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

My Breitling in front of the RSC with Michelle Obama overlooking.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

The old with the new.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

These massive 100 year old urinals.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13096131
> 
> 
> View attachment 13096137


Nice ride.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

mystic nerd said:


> My modified 2000 Honda Insight at Watkins Glen International, for the Green Grand Prix fuel economy run. With Seiko SNE107. Apr 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. I'm not to far from the Glen.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CA805JV (Apr 23, 2018)

Lunar Pilot at NASA Mission Control.....









Joe V


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why... ? ?


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a neat one with CN Tower in Toronto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My Sinn w/ my sidekick.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Flex Luthor said:


> View attachment 13097385


I like your watch... not so sure about your cat?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13097385
> ...


My son's dinosaur toy...it's a small scale Jurassic Park in my home.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji in the backdrop, just before jumping off the cliff with a paraglide.



















Hiking at Sedona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

South Beach


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Dive Forum watch at Old Faithful


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

on my way to work...


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 13102379


Ooooooh, nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

I think she's interesting. The Seamaster too of course, but specifically the little German in the background 🙂


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Dshirts74 said:


> I think she's interesting. The Seamaster too of course, but specifically the little German in the background ?
> View attachment 13112033


WINNER!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Vanity plate goodness.










.ZIPYTDO.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hiking up Observation Point in Zion


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

What? Taro leaves are interesting ok?


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

I did a 200 mile bike ride with my Panerai - ending up in Vancouver. I got a couple shots at stops along the way:

Buddy's lake house / lunch









Chuckanut Drive









Day 2 start









Stop along the way









Border crossing









Much needed pit stop









Finish line









Hotel room









Stretching the legs on a walk to find some beers


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

16710 Pepsi flying over Oahu


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

I just came across this one from a couple years ago. After some time spent shoveling, I like to take an appropriate beverage and go take in the surrounding beauty from a peaceful spot. Apologies if already posted


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

How bout a piano?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This gave me the horn.



flyingcamel said:


> View attachment 13124587


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Since there's no thread titled "*Watch pics with something that sucks in the background*" I'll post this here. It looks like I'm off work early today. Hopefully it's just the alternator


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chasing down some waterfalls









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

svogt91 said:


> Chasing down some waterfalls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! What size is your wrist?


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice watch! What size is your wrist?


Thanks. They are right around 8 inches.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gotcha. You make that Steinhart look small! If they made it in like 38mm I could probably make it work.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Another passion...:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that's interesting!


Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13131729


Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Coventry


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13135357
> 
> 
> Coventry


Wine bar?


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13135357
> 
> 
> Coventry


Wine bar?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It was the National Provincial Bank building, then they joined with Westminster Bank, so the Nat West Bank now.


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13131729


Is there a watch in that picture?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13131729


Finally... back on track ! !


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is this interesting?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Boston skyline.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13131729


Love those cufflinks... http://www.watchuseek.com/site/images/icons/icon_wink.gif


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13131217


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Zodiac LE with Cap-Ferrat in the background









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

heh, can barely even see my watch. regarding the car: 1988, maybe?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Pawhuska Swinging Bridge









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

...and a short time earlier...
















Sometimes I get a few minutes to myself on a business trip.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today with dinner in the background.

Been going for a bit over 4 minutes so should be ready in about 4 hours...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Snk809 lume shot with sunset in background.









Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Snk809 lume shot with sunset in background.









Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Like many of my watches Old Blue doesn't get out as much as it should. So this morning I strapped on the Hentschel, fired up the '71, and headed up the coast. I made it as far as Bodega Bay where I snapped this shot.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

maylebox said:


> Like many of my watches, Old Blue doesn't get out as much as she should. So this morning I strapped on the Hentschel, fired up the '71, and headed up the coast. I made it as far as Bodega Bay where I snapped this shot.


the car, watch, and view are all terrific.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

LAX


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Ecozilla bigger than Royal Castle in Warsaw. ;-)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A few recent ones. There's more where this came from, of course. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/adventures-m-his-rolex-explorer-ii-4280802-81.html

The Great Barrier Reef










Death Valley










A puddle from the first rain in five years in Death Valley










The Namib desert



















A hot air balloon landing by Dune One in the Namib desert










The Zambezi


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

CW Jump Hour in airplane









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Dragonfly









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Metlin said:


> A few recent ones. There's more where this came from, of course. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/adventures-m-his-rolex-explorer-ii-4280802-81.html
> 
> The Great Barrier Reef
> 
> ...


Wow! Amazing pictures! My life suddenly seems very boring.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Chocolates! Lemon and peach truffle. Hazelnut brown ale 70% action there... couple other awesome things there too.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

On board the USS Requin









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Archimede Pilot 42 GMT on dead Klinkerhafen railway bridge


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

notional said:


> On board the USS Requin


Love this shot of it in front of an instrument panel. Very fitting and cool. Thanks for sharing! Sounds like a fun experience.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

This past Saturday. My collegiate graduate and Stowa Ikarus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Ready to play crash cymbals at a Memorial Day event.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, that is a dog....


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sinn U1 Pro @ Watkins Glen State Park in NY

https://ibb.co/hEgDXd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> View attachment 13174823


Right on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweet honeysuckle










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Beach - but too cold for me to swim !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

During a bike ride yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

Navigating through the desert using a watch and pen...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

In front of the grassy knoll at the Texas Book Depository









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Aww. Little guy's tuckered out after a long day of doing nothing.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new Lorier at Nationals Park. The Nats scored 11 today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Big Basin Redwood Park









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

warsh said:


> My new Lorier at Nationals Park. The Nats scored 11 today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful day to see the home team win!


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't know if it qualifies as interesting but I once used my watch as a scale for the size of a blueberry.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

No natural wonder, but well the 1995 edition of the Informers.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Kilograph said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as interesting but I once used my watch as a scale for the size of a blueberry.
> 
> View attachment 13200527


Wow, that's a really tiny watch!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

notional said:


> In front of the grassy knoll at the Texas Book Depository
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did it!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Flex Luthor said:


> View attachment 13201803


Is that where your luggage comes out??!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Peggy Sue Cruise


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

In one of the redwood forests. CA, USA.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13201803
> ...


 No but I think it's the new luggage handler based on the shape of my checked bag....


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Blue Angel A4's on display at the Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola, Fla.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Does my dear departed 4-legged friend count?


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

Standing on the site of P.O. Box 1142. A secret American military intelligence facility just outside of Washington D.C. that operated during World War II.


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Sock game


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

Damasko DA46 black with the Grand Tetons in background, Jackson Hole, Wyoming.
32ºf w/ 35mph winds on June 1st.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Beer o'clock UK


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Glengoolie Blue.... For the best of times


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Ooh, is that a Rolex?








No, Omega...








Ah Never mind then.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

EnderW said:


> Glengoolie Blue.... For the best of times
> View attachment 13224185


For the best of times!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

What could the Romans have achieved if they had had time on thier wrists?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rectam orthographiam?


Longjean said:


> What could the Romans have achieved if they had had time on thier wrists?


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> rectam orthographiam?


rimshot


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Sock game again


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

ten13th said:


> Some French tower.


Love that ARKTIS.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Archimede Pilot42 GMT and Tempelhof Airport runway signs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Bulova on bond nato


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quebec national day!!!!! With a Russian Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Laco and a Cobra gunship helicopter IIRC.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

London's Natural History Museum


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

In Aruba with my Citizen...









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Last night the Go-Go's came through town so the wife and I re-visited the 80's and checked out the show. The Fox Theater in Oakland is a really beautiful venue that originally opened in 1928. Next up Nathaniel Rateliff and the Night Sweats.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 13234559


Oh... I get it!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Short break in Belém, Portugal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

'66 Corvette on country road









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Combining two of my favorite interests,plane spotting at Dublin airport Ireland.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

In Aruba









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Independence Day!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Central park lawn:

[URL=https://postimages.org/]image upload[/URL]


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Party at the pool.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

On the patio, waiting for the steaks to cook...










Happy 4th, wherever you are!


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

Vancouver mountains










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Coit tower and San Francisco bay in the background


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gruppo Ardito and Global 6000 private jet...... not ready yet..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

Limestone and calcite... I would not have attempted this photo with the bracelet on


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Go Tribe!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

There are 12 boys and their coach trapped in caves in those mountains, hoping the international effort working 24/7 can get them out safely.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Me toooooo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Rbq said:


> Coit tower and San Francisco bay in the background


Ah I miss living in SF!

Sent from my SM-T395 using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Turtle by the lake (with an SNZG strap for summer).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

From NYC last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Mushroom cloud









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Quick wrist check - sushi date with the wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

S1k said:


> Quick wrist check - sushi date with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. Absolutely alluring. Winning post of the day.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Neognosis said:


> Just beautiful. Absolutely alluring. Winning post of the day.


And the plating is amazing..... check how sushi is displayed..... ? Work of art...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VERO Watch Company (Jun 22, 2018)

Waimea Canyon, Kauai


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Flex Luthor said:


> Yes, that is a dog....
> View attachment 13174767


Correction... that is one cute dog!!



Brey17 said:


>


That's gotta be at Cabela's.



S1k said:


> Quick wrist check - sushi date with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... I believe that is sashimi...


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Correction... that is one cute dog!!
> 
> That's gotta be at Cabela's.
> 
> Ummm... I believe that is sashimi...


Definitely cabelas lol

If rice is on the bottom, then is it sushi?

Either way, at least if he had the hand going on the speedmaster I would wonder what he was timing...:-!


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

The speedy is getting all the wrist time lately. Don't worry it didn't go anywhere near the water...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cychalen (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Bella mia ;-)


----------



## Stochastinaut (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Mall of America theme park last week.


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 13340739
> 
> 
> Mall of America theme park last week.


I'd love to see that photo with a Pepsi diver in the foreground.


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

This was one of the best days of my life taking a picture with my wife as she held our granddaughter on the day she was born in November of 2017. While my watch is not in view my wife's is she is wearing a Rolex Datejust, by the way I am wearing my Sothis Quantieme Spirit Of Moon.


----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

CW Bronze, from a shoot earlier this month.








Cheers, Mike.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

From today's hike


----------



## lookatthethyme (Jul 26, 2018)

Didn't do the best job of framing the shot, but here is my moonwatch with a lunar eclipse in the background!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Ball Worldtimer on Blue/gray Nato strap. With my medium format Bronica camera in the background


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Juventus


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Juventus


Nice! CR7s not with them, correct?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

IGotId said:


> Nice! CR7s not with them, correct?


No. They are on a North American tour and the high school I teach at has a world-class soccer field so they're using that for their practice.

I know zero about them.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, does anyone recognise this background? Taken yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Bruce Lee... just a guess...??


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

How about the magazine article about it in the background?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

At the beach...









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

notional said:


> At the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at the CSI Office... "Okay, Steve... enhance the background with the red bikini..."


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> notional said:
> 
> 
> > At the beach...
> ...


***** christ i think it's too clear IMO. Won't be able to get this out of my head for a while.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Glacier National Park









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bada Bing (Jun 9, 2018)

Home-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Fishbowl, 47oz, margherita in Ocean City.

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

notional said:


> Fishbowl, *47oz, margherita* at Tequila Mockingbird in Ocean City.


|>


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Indulgent snack before flying home...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Benarus Megalodon....... in the ocean


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Milgauss near 12kV magnetic fields.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Looks good Brice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Hi, does anyone recognise this background? Taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you are in Hong Kong, the Kowloon side by the harbor?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

propforall said:


> Looks good Brice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you.

A sunset










A kayak on the beach of a tiny island


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pic taken at ex russian military airfield Oranienburg.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Boulder CO









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

blakerad said:


> Boulder CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful man

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Hikeing w/ my Bud.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

If you were born in the 70's or earlier and grew up in the SF Bay Area this may be a familiar and nostalgic sight. Doggie Diner was a Bay Area tradition from 1948-1986 famous for their hamburgers and hot dogs. Each of the 30 locations was anchored by 7 ft tall fiberglass rotating wide eyed dachshund wearing a bow tie and chef's hat. Most of the few remaining pieces are in the hands of private collectors but you do occasionally run across a few in public. I was hanging out in Port Costa today and found this one in a mercantile shop

A few shots of my 16710 Coke in Port Costa today

























I'm pretty sure I'm going back to buy this steering wheel clock








The 135 year old Burlington Hotel


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blakerad said:


> Boulder CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## AV8R (Jun 19, 2018)

Citizen Nighhawk on the Royal Gorge Route railway


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Master Coaxial with Empire State Building.








GMT II at Times Square.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is a beautiful sky interesting?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Is a beautiful sky interesting?


When it's the background for a wonderful time piece, is very interesting. Nice picture!
Have a good one!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Seagull Bauhaus watch homage


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

Gavox Avidiver with stalactites in a huge cave









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful


Thank you. It's funny you commented on this photo because I had just been emailing with Justin at Monta about how good your photos are.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoMatt16 (Jul 25, 2018)

that's sick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Is a beautiful sky interesting?


Heck yeah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blakerad said:


> Thank you. It's funny you commented on this photo because I had just been emailing with Justin at Monta about how good your photos are.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Too kind


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Says it all


----------



## Alarien26 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous datejust


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

A clean old watch with some clean old spirits at home...









we'll miss you, Ziggy...









and I call this one "Nippon Italiano". :-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13373473


Dang


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I find they can super cool


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rooftop


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

A couple shots of my Doxa 1000T and I going on a work-trip today.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Rooftop
> View attachment 13375507


Is that a "Smiley Face" on that building... ?


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

A philosophical moment of time on time... ;- )

(the digital was 1m 5 sec fast, btw)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Rooftop
> ...


Nice eyes. You ate right, it certainly looks like it with the slight bokeh in the background, but it is actually hangul with a building number below it. These sterile apartment buildings are ubiquitous in Korea. I would welcome a smiley face.


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

cowbel said:


> Gavox Avidiver with stalactites in a huge cave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot, I love this lume


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

GMT II and Times Square.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

Oceanz said:


> Awesome shot, I love this lume


Thanks. It is very strong indeed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I'm interesting. LOLzzzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Is a beautiful sky interesting?


Yup. Only one person I know of that can make one! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sanibel Island lighthouse.









REO Speedwagon concert (yep, they're still kickin')









Not a background...I was sitting under a red patio umbrella









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Zlatoust Vodolaz Diver, AK47 rifle sling to be turned into a strap and Cohiba cigar to be puffed after....
Have a great one !


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

On top of Umeda Sky Building on the last night of my Osaka trip. Black lights everywhere.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

Hiking along the roof of Europe on a glacier in Jungfraujoch region. We were tied together Incase anyone fell into a crevasse. The scenery up here is insanely beautiful.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

And back on solid ground.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

S1k said:


> Hiking along the roof of Europe on a glacier in Jungfraujoch region. We were tied together Incase anyone fell into a crevasse. The scenery up here is insanely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely are the winner for today.

- - - Updated - - -



S1k said:


> Hiking along the roof of Europe on a glacier in Jungfraujoch region. We were tied together Incase anyone fell into a crevasse. The scenery up here is insanely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely are the winner for today.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

On vacation this week. Found a lake Turtle in its natural habitat.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

S1k said:


> Hiking along the roof of Europe on a glacier in Jungfraujoch region. We were tied together Incase anyone fell into a crevasse. The scenery up here is insanely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Jungfraujoch!

- - - Updated - - -



S1k said:


> Hiking along the roof of Europe on a glacier in Jungfraujoch region. We were tied together Incase anyone fell into a crevasse. The scenery up here is insanely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Jungfraujoch!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got back from a family road trip from Minnesota to Washington state and back

Here's Mt. Rushmore and the Badlands


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

A river in Missoula, MT


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Top of this hill in Butte, MT


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Theodore Roosevelt National Park


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Giant Buffalo in ND

(Sorry for all the separate posts but tapatalk on ipad won't let me attach more than one or two pics to each post)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The beach.....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Red snow at 10,463 ft (3,189 m) and 87°F (30.5°C)
1 Timex
100,000's of Tortoiseshell butterflies
The smoke of 500,000 acres (200,000 ha) of trees in the background


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Just another day at the office with my Gruppo Ardito









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Dshirts74 said:


> I think she's interesting. The Seamaster too of course, but specifically the little German in the background 🙂
> View attachment 13112033


This is a prime example of why I LOVE this hobby.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Old school


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Vacation day two, Carrera takes flight at Man Cave Brewery.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Gruppo Ardito at work in the field

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Here with a couple of dolphins!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Zenith with girls playing football against city backdrop.















Regards,


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

FOIS on top of Pikes Peak









FOIS at Rocky Mtn National Park









FOIS at Maroon Bells









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My Gruppo Ardito pvd bronze and a cocktail after a long week.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Some boats


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Vacation day four: family bike ride around the lake. G on NATO with the precious cargo onboard.









Side note: stopped by a jerky shop in this tiny town, guy behind the counter was wearing a steel/white dial AP Royal Oak. I'm like whoa! Turns out he sold his business he built from scratch out in Cali and moved back home. Started a jerky business because he was bored. I'm gonna go back tomorrow to stock up and to see what other wrist candy he has as he said his other stuff gets noticed around here more than the AP (I complemented).


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

notional said:


> My Gruppo Ardito pvd bronze and a cocktail after a long week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!
Wonderful watch, excellent company.....!
Enjoy them both !🥃


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

On the Amstel river.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Black Gilt


----------



## SamHill (Jun 12, 2018)

A Russian not colluding over DC


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is contributing photo to the many great photos in this thread! Vance.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

crumbsnatcher said:


> FOIS on top of Pikes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse the ignorance, is that a special model with those hands?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Watching out for snakes









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

KiwiWomble said:


> excuse the ignorance, is that a special model with those hands?


https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/...-moonwatch-chronograph-39-7-mm-31132403001001


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Failaka Island off the Kuwait Coast - military vehicles and armour abandoned since the first Gulf War.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Carousel bway


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Headed to the playa









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Back into ponds and rice fields after a year in the desert.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Glycine Airman 17 on a FLIR laptop camera control panel.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cash is interesting, No?









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Watching some good football and crunching on some Kirkland Super Extra-Large Peanuts! Gawd these are good! Somebody stop me...!










Some people go to ogle the watches... I buy these HUGE peanuts... okay, I look at the watches too.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Literally "Something Interesting" in the background


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Speedy meets X-Files


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Casio PRW3000 with Stonehenge in the background...








Further adventures of the PRW3000 this time with most of Switzerland in the background








And the most exciting, Stowa Antea KS with a Slide Rule in the background...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

How about an ACC?


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

whats an ACC? excuse the ignorance


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

KiwiWomble said:


> whats an ACC? excuse the ignorance


Aircraft carrier


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Look where I just came from..., wearing my guess what...?










It's faint in the foreground, here.



















They accomplished what they set out to do... you thought you were there with them!

(Sorry, posted this in the WRUW Thread for today, as well.)


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Gruppo Ardito with me at work









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Watchampagne...


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Inside the cockpit...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Look where I just came from..., wearing my guess what...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Fisher Space pen, right?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Double post omission.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Had to remove a few posts containing inappropriate content. Please be mindful of the family-friendly community and rules when posting, or infractions will be issued.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Look where I just came from..., wearing my guess what...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wore your Speedy to see the N Armstrong movie. I wore my BLNR to see Venom, what an aweful movie!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

anrex said:


> Your Fisher Space pen, right?
> View attachment 13556261


No, silly... that was in my pocket!



IGotId said:


> You wore your Speedy to see the N Armstrong movie. I wore my BLNR to see Venom, what an aweful movie!


Yeah, even the previews kept me away!

Guys if you want to see another great movie, go see, "Bad Times at the El Royale". Such an awesome movie! Couldn't believe it wasn't a Tarantino flick! They really ripped him off. At one point the entire audience jumped and gasped... even myself (I never jump in movies!). Yeah, it had Tarantino written all over it. The music is awesome, the characters, the timeline, the feel of the film, etc. Ok, PSA over.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bathyscaphe with Lake Lucerne


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Downtown New London, Connecticut.
Bulova Accutron II Surveyor with 262 kHz quartz movement on aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stowa TO2 at Fortress Franzensfeste, Italy


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 13581665


That's a good one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor in Autumn in red colors...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Piano?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like that HUGE watch purchase is on the back burner again..










At least it's a full moon today!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Piano?


I saw one of these GO in person in NYC a couple of weekends ago, beautiful timepiece!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

IGotId said:


> I saw one of these GO in person in NYC a couple of weekends ago, beautiful timepiece!


Thanks you. Saw your comment on the other thread!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## SpamAndRice1138 (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment SKX2.jpg


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

High tea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

My Tudor ranger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My two door Ranger


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

cayabo said:


> My Tudor Ranger
> 
> View attachment 13591917


I think she's blocking the watch. It's on the tire, right?


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Winner!


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

RS "No Filter" at PGE National Stadium Warsaw


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do Satusumas and oranges qualify?
(76 Seiko Lord Marvel High Beat)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

agg212 said:


> My Tudor ranger!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice nature shot


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

anabuki said:


> RS "No Filter" at PGE National Stadium Warsaw
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 13604821


Do you really think that's them up on stage...??


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

GS in one of Tokyo's busiest areas, takeshita St harajuku









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Casio & The Simpsons.

Almost the same picture I could have taken 20 years ago :lol:


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Two nice "Vintage's"...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dang DP!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

cayabo said:


> My two door Ranger
> 
> View attachment 13591917


I hope she belongs to you. If not, it's creepy to take a picture of someone else's car...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Rolex Daytona and 2019 Audi Q8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

cayabo said:


> My two door Ranger
> 
> View attachment 13591917


There's a watch there?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

USS Iowa


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13610103
> 
> 
> View attachment 13610105


What is it with the people in Poland parking on, half on and off curbs?? I'd hate to pay for new wheels for that Alfa...


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

A few shots from the past few months. A Breitling Aerospace at the Tate Modern Art Museum overlooking London, a Batman with its color-matched Subaru Rally Team USA Car, and that same Batman at the Texas/Oklahoma Red River Shootout.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Though she's barely in the foreground. :-d


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

This is a sweet thread...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I have found that some people just like to hear themselves typing. :-D


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Sudety Mountains road


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13640701
> 
> Sudety Mountains road


Hmmmm... one is off by 5 minutes.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Chrono in style...









Cheers...


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

My watch is in better condition than big ben


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

A diver in the ocean of sands.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmillar (Jul 14, 2018)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 13581665


nice!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Typical topography in the mountainous area in oman









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

ForeverSpin Top with my ForeverWear Omega....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nighthawk Havana


----------



## kz1000a2 (Dec 25, 2018)

Patria laying on 1916 BSA SMLE


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

„Mannerschnitte"


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

LOL, sorry I couldn't resist









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera pilot and baby bearded dragon.


----------



## TZ250 (Oct 1, 2018)

This is a snapshot of my JDM Seiko SDGM003 taken from the Seattle Space Needle.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

JLC Master Compressor Chronograph at the Galleria shopping mall, St Petersburg Russia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZ250 (Oct 1, 2018)

*Trusty Tissot PRS-516*


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Blending with nature.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13794711
> 
> 
> View attachment 13794713


Is that watch intrinsically safe? Even if it doesn't have the cert, I would bet it could meet the spec!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> View attachment 13833533


Reading up on some Orwell I take it?

There's a book thread here if you're interested 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/whatcha-readin-4281418.html

Anyhow, nice combo.
+1


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Reading up on some Orwell I take it?
> 
> There's a book thread here if you're interested
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/whatcha-readin-4281418.html
> ...


Thanks! I've read it twice but I'm not actually reading it at the moment. I took the shot for the "Books and Watches" thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/books-watches-3754266-31.html#post48014019


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

jcush said:


> View attachment 13836179


I think, I might recognize this...&#8230;

Rocket Garden in Cape Canaveral, part of the NASA theme park?


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I think, I might recognize this...&#8230;
> 
> Rocket Garden in Cape Canaveral, part of the NASA theme park?


Yup. Amazing to stand next to those rockets and the shuttle.


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I think, I might recognize this...&#8230;
> 
> Rocket Garden in Cape Canaveral, part of the NASA theme park?


Yup. Amazing to stand next to those rockets and the shuttle.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*








*


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Alfa Davosa and Alfa Brera


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Replacing the tire on my wifes van last week is as interesting as my adventures get.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is a piano interesting?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Vancouver, BC


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

A 1976 vintage Lord Marvel against 2019 oranges 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Seiko and date trees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Casio
Sunset
Beach











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Aboard the USS Constitution


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

SKX on a film set. Another day at work!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I wish my interesting background was sunsets, rainbows, and puppies but it's actually my new sewer line being installed. When the plumber told me the estimate I thought "that's a new Submariner...with date...and tax"


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

An Oris in front of it's birth place.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

As the song goes, "The shadow of your smile..." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Hokkaido Mountains from a recent trip in Japan. Despite looking at lots of cool watches including Grand Seikos etc., the only thing I could initially decide on was replacing my extreme beater for $15 :- ) Later picked up a Titanium Casio Lineage.


----------



## Mgmcaleer (Apr 24, 2014)

Out walking the dogs.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pilots


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Good day, world!
Seiko SBDC033 Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Felimon knows a nice watch when he sees one. He thinks the crooked chapter ring is cringeworthy though. He tried his best to fix it.

Seiko SBDC033 Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Royal68 (Dec 1, 2018)

Not sure if this makes the cut...


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Taking a walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee711 (Mar 15, 2019)

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk
Pebble beach.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully it's interesting enough


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Does the worlds only flying Twin Mustang XP-82 count?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

SLOSS blast furnace with my modded Seiko.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see the background!

Blinded by that stunning watch in the foreground.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Black5 said:


> I can't see the background!
> 
> Blinded by that stunning watch in the foreground.


BTW, the background pic is a photograph by renowned UK photographer, Tim Flach, who specialises in portraits of animals.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> BTW, the background pic is a photograph by renowned UK photographer, Tim Flach, who specialises in portraits of animals.
> 
> View attachment 14044311


No offence was intended to Tim Flach. I'm sure he's great at what he does and I'm certainly no connoisseur of art or photography.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Black5 said:


> No offence was intended to Tim Flach. I'm sure he's great at what he does and I'm certainly no connoisseur of art or photography.


It's all good! I just thought some readers might like to know about the pic. I image-searched it on google.


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

The sun is shining on my watch, and wife...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Wrong post


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)

Helo said:


> View attachment 14016645


That's an outstanding shot


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

Really calm frog


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

skuzapo said:


> Really calm frog


Took me a while... why is he #3137?


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Took me a while... why is he #3137?


He isnt #3137, the now-dead potted plant in my pond where he took up residence was. I'll be honest I dont know how these fellas show up in my yard every year (it's not a very large pond to winter in, and separated from the nearest natural body of water by a large hill and houses)


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Wright Brothers monument at First Flight Airport, Kill Devil Hill's, NC.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

_"They are waiting for you Gordon, in the test chamberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr."_


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

3-D printed Moon globe...


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Starbucks Reserve Roastery. Seattle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Emancipator12 said:


> The sun is shining on my watch, and wife...
> 
> View attachment 14082871


Nice! Although I would argue you did not place the focus on the right plane...


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

dupe post


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice coffee mug, Mr. Freeman.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A lion?









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hsvu said:


> Nice! Although I would argue you did not place the focus on the right plane...


Hmmmm, I do not think my wife agrees with you..


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Nitwit70 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just bought that same Visodate and love it. It’s a great watch.


----------



## Nitwit70 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just bought that same Visodate and love it. It’s a great watch.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Nitwit70 said:


> Just bought that same Visodate and love it. It's a great watch.


Still like how clean it looks when when I check the time....


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Just posted an old picture of a watch (I no longer have) on another thread, but forgot how nice it looked.










Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco from Baker Beach, Patek Philippe Nautilus chronograph reference 5980 (see? You CAN wear a Nautilus anywhere, even the beach!).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Time Exposure said:


> You CAN wear a Nautilus anywhere, even the beach!


You're just a rebel, wearing your watch on a nudist beach.


----------



## NHMTNS (Mar 15, 2019)

Out for some mountain mileage


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

monogrammed cufflinks


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

cayabo said:


> You're just a rebel, wearing your watch on a nudist beach.


You can tell that's my arm in the picture, right?

Ironically (or perhaps you knew this) if you walk east toward the bridge, there are folks on that side who "let it all hang out." We stay on the west side of the beach near the parking lot, where folks (like me and the family) are clothed.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Time Exposure said:


> You can tell that's my arm in the picture, right?
> 
> Ironically (or perhaps you knew this) if you walk east toward the bridge, there are folks on that side who "let it all hang out." We stay on the west side of the beach near the parking lot, where folks (like me and the family) are clothed.


Yep... a nudist beach in San Francisco...


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

View attachment 14090907


One of my semi-tame Bandicoots with my new 017. 'Skittles' is pretty chill.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Roger Chaffee's personal watch
He was one of the Astronauts who perished in Apollo 1.
Part of an exhibit at Kennedy Space Centre.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## TomMullen (Feb 1, 2019)

Piter De Vries said:


> View attachment 14100977


Wow, what animal is that? It has a nice coat.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko SSC015P1 over Zion Canyon, Utah


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

ofted42 said:


> Seiko SSC015P1 over Zion Canyon, Utah
> 
> View attachment 14110505


I was in Zion a couple of weeks ago! Did you make it to Angel's Landing?


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

IGotId said:


> I was in Zion a couple of weeks ago! Did you make it to Angel's Landing?


Sure did! We were there over thanksgiving of 2018. Perfect weather for hiking and not as many people. I've been to a lot of national parks but this one blew me away, it's impossible to take a bad picture there. Hoping to go back and do some of the more challenging routes in fall. This picture was on the way back down from Observation Peak.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

TomMullen said:


> Wow, what animal is that? It has a nice coat.


Bandicoot. Australian mammal, similar to a Kangaroo insofar as they have pouches and hop along. Their pouches are different as they face backwards so they don't fill with dirt. Bandicoots do a lot of digging for food, eating worms and fungus that live beneath the soil. They aren't 'tame' but are naturally inquisitive so you can train them to be chill around you.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing a dirty strap, and the dirty Cuyahoga River in the backdrop


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Planting some corn among the wind turbines.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Cooking a tagine for tonight's dinner with the Archimede Protect AntiMag (from the German forum's 'Pass Around'):


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Cooking a tagine for tonight's dinner with the Archimede Protect AntiMag (from the German forum's 'Pass Around'):


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

GOAT!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

How about a rainbow in the crystal?


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Jugfrau region


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Took this photo while going for a walk around Wascana Lake. The lake was completed in 1912, and formally established in 1962, the park was designed around the provincial Legislative Building. The park itself is approximately 2300-acres and features a 500-acre lake, mature urban forest, and recreational, arts, cultural, educational, environmental, and government facilities. The lake itself is full of carp and pike, unfortunately the city does not allow fishing.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## maximalek (Jan 29, 2019)

Vacation time, guys, here is +2 hours that my suunto shows 😂☠


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Nara Park, Kansai Region









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14124655
> GOAT!


No matter what team you follow, Gary Ablett was a freak.
Was not called "god" for nothing...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

The wisdom of Pogo...


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

The wisdom of Pogo...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Cracked the "Crystal" on my Ford F-150...


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Does this turtle look too big for my wrist?









View attachment 14199689


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

I know, I know. If you have to ask...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Touché!


phisch said:


> I know, I know. If you have to ask...


----------



## Szymon_Kra (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

ajbutler13 said:


> Lucy the Rhodesian Ridgeback, in her natural state (sleeping):
> View attachment 11539258
> 
> 
> ...


 model number of that Seiko?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


>


There's a watch blocking my view of the engine.
More S/C goodness!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Bronco909 (Mar 2, 2019)

so everyone here a professional photographer


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Black Bay GMT looking down Kate's Cottage from the balcony of the Creg ny Baa during this year's Senior TT of the Isle of Man TT.

Not too bad innit?


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Posted in another thread but... BB GMT out of focus with Dean Harrison during Superbike practice at the Bungalow during the Isle of Man TT


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

phisch said:


> Does this turtle look too big for my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 14199689


Oh, the horror... running over a defenseless turtle with your bike - and probably endangered - as well!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

A couple of great reads...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Does anyone find bubbles interesting?

No?

Ok then, I'll shut up and move along...


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Weather


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The landscapers were digging post holes for our new fence and they hit our gas line. The city sent two large fire trucks and two full crews. The fire dept stopped the leak and PG&E is now repairing the line. I was prepared to swap out the Hentschel for my SKX and lend a hand but they said they had it under control


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

Dshirts74 said:


> Weather
> 
> View attachment 14232449


Whoa!


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

NoTimeToLose said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> > Weather
> ...


We had a flash storm one afternoon, and at a stoplight I decided I try a burst of shots. I caught the lightning in one of the last frames.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brook?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dshirts74 said:


> Weather
> 
> View attachment 14232449


This has to be the best hands on the steering wheel shot I've ever seen (unless there is pic out there of Scarlett Johansson in a bikini personally summoning the lightning).


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, yeah, sure, okay, you win, that beats the pic of my G-shock with detergent bubbles.

Show off.

/s



Dshirts74 said:


> Weather
> 
> View attachment 14232449


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> A couple of great reads...


Hey cool books. I have a first edition of Half Mile Down, and have used it as a back drop for dive watches. Small world.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> > Weather
> ...


Many thanks! 🙏


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Well, yeah, sure, okay, you win, that beats the pic of my G-shock with detergent bubbles.
> 
> Show off.
> 
> ...


Hey....but not by much. I mean....bubbles!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Venice Italy


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

There's absolutely nothing interesting about a lawn mower...yard work sucks...but I like the watch.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> Venice Italy
> 
> View attachment 14255193


I wonder how big your wrist is! That photo makes the Halios look like a Seiko 5.  Nice photo! Looks great.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Space Mountain in the background from the roof of the Contemporary hotel in Walt Disney World.
Wow that is a lot of sun glare on that crystal I did not see while talking that picture. Does that count as foreground?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> > Venice Italy
> ...


Thanks! The wrist is 7.125. I think the Halios is a great fit. Definitely one of my favorite pieces. And as a GMT it's an easy choice to take on trips. In keeping with the theme of the thread, here it is at the leaning tower.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Dunno how interesting food is but whatever, interesting to me cause it was very tasty . . . my wife and I took my ex-wife and her husband out to celebrate her birthday, nice to relax at mid day . . .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

T-R-Y-I-N-G T-O C-O-M-P-U-T-E


drhr said:


> my wife and I took my ex-wife and her husband out to celebrate her birthday, nice to relax at mid day . . .


 Admirable my friend, the world could use a few more folk like you


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dshirts74 said:


> Thanks! The wrist is 7.125. I think the Halios is a great fit. Definitely one of my favorite pieces. And as a GMT it's an easy choice to take on trips.* In keeping with the theme of the thread*, here it is at the leaning tower.
> 
> View attachment 14258407





Sugman said:


> View attachment 14265775


This is the theme I like! Actually more towards the original. See post #1! 1500 posts ago!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

drhr said:


> . . . my wife and I took my ex-wife and her husband out to celebrate her birthday. . .


After reading this I thought I might scroll down and see that a "food fight" was the "something interesting" part of the post 

Nice AP (and a tasty looking lunch)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

maylebox said:


> After reading this I thought I might scroll down and see that a "food fight" was the "something interesting" part of the post
> 
> Nice AP (and a tasty looking lunch)


Ha, I should have orchestrated that and posted it from what I just read but it'd never happen unless in jest/for fun, life is so very short :-! . . .


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Roman Colosseum


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Pretty sure I've posted this photo 5 times by now









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

She gets annoyed when I pause the walk to take pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Stumbled across this one, first Grandchild and first Stanley Cup Christmas Ornament.


----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

riff raff said:


> Stumbled across this one, first Grandchild and first Stanley Cup Christmas Ornament.
> 
> View attachment 14330827


Will that win ever get old? I'm still pinching myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Hacking into my kid's Netflix account... he's easy!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

caught the fish in the background...


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Looking down on the Neptune pool at Hearst Castle on a summer day. Entering the pool without authorization results in a hefty fine (but probably a pretty good story, too). The watch is an Atelier Wen Hao.


----------



## thefatslice (Jul 15, 2019)

Taking in BP at DS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Moon Shot....


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I found a Win10 app that uses Win10 lock screen pictures as your desktop image. Each day I get a new image. They're amazing pictures.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Soglio (Swiss Alps)


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Delicate watch with cast iron bells in the background (home gym equipment to keep a dad away from dad-bod)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Fantasy Draft last night.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Drudge said:


>


Just looked back a page and found this. It's funny as I have been scouring the internet looking for one. I either can't find one I like, or if I do... it's missing the adjustment tool! I guess it was an option! Why would you not get it and how much more could it be?! Hey, Drudge, are those +/- 3 second intervals? This could be real fun to play with... have you?

Nice pix too!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Winner by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Fresh sweet corn is on the wane here in Maryland, with only a week or so of good corn-on-the cob left.
We bought 100 ears to blanch/freeze to enjoy this winter. Trusty work Seiko on my wrist.
Saved a couple of ears to eat for lunch. 
Next up hitting the pool!

View attachment 14440181


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

riff raff said:


> Fresh sweet corn is on the wane here in Maryland, with only a week or so of good corn-on-the cob left.
> We bought 100 ears to blanch/freeze to enjoy this winter. Trusty work Seiko on my wrist.
> Saved a couple of ears to eat for lunch.
> Next up hitting the pool!
> ...


Where in Maryland did you get the corn?

I'll share a weekend driving farm if you want to get the most delicious Peaches, Zuchinni's, Apples etc.

This Orchard is really worth the drive.

Honey Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Jenkins by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Honey Comb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I live in Western Maryland, Hagerstown area. We have a number of small farms that sell sweet corn here, but it does taper off in September.
As a kid, we had orchards all over the area, now down to two or three. Back then I worked at Rinehart Orchards, still in operation, a buddy from high school now runs the family business.
RinehartOrchards

I'll keep Jenkins in mind when we take a trip in the MGB (usually hitting wineries in VA)



Wolfsatz said:


> Where in Maryland did you get the corn?
> 
> I'll share a weekend driving farm if you want to get the most delicious Peaches, Zuchinni's, Apples etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just looked back a page and found this. It's funny as I have been scouring the internet looking for one. I either can't find one I like, or if I do... it's missing the adjustment tool! I guess it was an option! Why would you not get it and how much more could it be?! Hey, Drudge, are those +/- 3 second intervals? This could be real fun to play with... have you?
> 
> Nice pix too!


I purchased mine brand new and luckily it came with the tool but you can use a regular hex key and it'll work fine. The adjustment is very sensitive and it took me about 30mins just to get it within +1 a day. I love this watch, it's very unique.


----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the Twin Falls on Maui.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper wasn't in the background, he was in the underground. He lost a baby (puppy?) tooth today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

In the foreground is my Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi bought new in 1981,

In the background is the newly banged up rear of my car after a Toyota driver decided to use me to stop instead of his brakes.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Dshirts74 said:


> Roman Colosseum
> 
> View attachment 14292157


Bella Roma! Was this taken before or after they cut your arm off for the watch?


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Another one from the eternal city.
MGB Roadster. 
Fiat Coupe


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Flying from Switzerland to Los Angeles through London, Heathrow (fortunately before the Pilot's strike) on an Airbus A380.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14460289


Rescuing others out of their excretia sumus? Very nice! Is that a Sikorsky?


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

rsittner said:


> Is that a Sikorsky?


The helicopter, not the watch. Now that I posted it, my smartass answer if someone else had posted this would be - "No, it's a Seiko. Says it right there on the watch!" :roll:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rsittner said:


> Rescuing others out of their excretia sumus? Very nice! Is that a Sikorsky?


Yessir, good eyes you have there, S-92.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The 9/11 lights:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

For steak lovers.


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

lvt said:


> For steak lovers.


Mmmmm...meat! I assume that was someone else's salad there in the pic? That blob of green at the 2 o'clock position on the plate is all the veg a carnivore needs! Nice Steinhart, by the way!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

rsittner said:


> Mmmmm...meat! I assume that was someone else's salad there in the pic? That blob of green at the 2 o'clock position on the plate is all the veg a carnivore needs! Nice Steinhart, by the way!


Unfortunately it was my salad


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

lvt said:


> Unfortunately it was my salad


At least the dressing to veg ratio looked pretty good;-)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I guess it depends if you find a piano interesting









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Another one for the piano theme.


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

My Bell&Ross by a 4 strokes cruise ship diesel generator. (14 kW)
I don't work with this watch, I just brought it down the engine for some pictures 










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

The Watch Ho said:


> ROAD TRIP!
> 
> View attachment 14472805
> 
> ...


You're so fortunate to live in such a beautiful part of the country! I plan to hike to the bottom of the GC in a couple of years!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mohonk mountain house in the back


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mohonk mountain house in the back


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I grew up in this town, so it's not that interesting to me, having seen it my whole life, but others are enthusiastic about it, so...

Nubble Lighthouse, York ME


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My morning run turned into a scenic shot for my JLC.
I'm slacking I guess.


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Absolutely not a place for my watch right?









????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Great nomos!

There's some nafw Richard mille pics with interesting backgrounds out there lol


----------



## sikiNS (Mar 11, 2015)

Loket castle, Czech Republic









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Speedy w/Mars Terraforming mug


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Ms19 
Charlotte Uptown


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

My TCM and my buddy...

upload an image


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14575939


A great reason why I hate the end of summer.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14575939


I will consider a Citizen for my next watch purchase.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a good one!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Fabulous weather here in Maryland/Virginia, put the top down in the B and took a spin over to Harpers Ferry WV for lunch.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Tank with maremmano abruzzese dog


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

PunkJr said:


> Tank with maremmano abruzzese dog


A what....?!

I had to Google it, and I know dogs.

She/he's a beaut!


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Her big brother, no watch sorry


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Further digression..


----------



## mand2240 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Smoky Mountains this weekend


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Citizen Wingman and Perdido Pass in Orang Beach Alabama









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Kenny6139 said:


> Citizen Wingman and Perdido Pass in Orang Beach Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been across that bridge, love that part of the Gulf.


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

riff raff said:


> Been across that bridge, love that part of the Gulf.


Yes indeed. We just moved here and its awesome! I love to fish so I'm in paradise!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

Last month, before the snow...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Porsche and Damasko DC86


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

Panerai 510


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's my grandfather's Wittnauer that was given to him by the Walter's Brewing Company when he sold his bar (he was one of their larger customers). It is resting atop a bottle of his favorite bourbon, Old Taylor Bottled in Bond from 1969. I haven't actually opened the bottle as I'm waiting for a suitable occasion (and hoping it's not gone bad) and in another nod to him, the glass is actually filled with iced tea; he used to keep a bourbon bottle filled with tea behind the bar and when a patron would buy him a shot, he'd pour it from that bottle so as not to get drunk while tending bar.


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tombolo.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, that is an awesome family heirloom.



time&tide said:


> Here's my grandfather's Wittnauer that was given to him by the Walter's Brewing Company when he sold his bar (he was one of their larger customers). It is resting atop a bottle of his favorite bourbon, Old Taylor Bottled in Bond from 1969. I haven't actually opened the bottle as I'm waiting for a suitable occasion (and hoping it's not gone bad) and in another nod to him, the glass is actually filled with iced tea; he used to keep a bourbon bottle filled with tea behind the bar and when a patron would buy him a shot, he'd pour it from that bottle so as not to get drunk while tending bar.
> 
> View attachment 14627777


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

Posted this somewhere else and is not a great watch pic but the background is beautiful


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

riff raff said:


> Wow, that is an awesome family heirloom.


The watch or the bourbon? :-d I never got to meet my grandfather as he passed away the year I was born, but my grandmother gave me the watch when I was in high school.

I wish I had gotten my other grandfather's Rolex two-tone Datejust (at least my somewhat fuzzy memories of his watch were of it being a Datejust), but it went missing after he passed. Probably the only way I'd end up with a Rolex.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

time&tide said:


> The watch or the bourbon? :-d I never got to meet my grandfather as he passed away the year I was born, but my grandmother gave me the watch when I was in high school.
> 
> I wish I had gotten my other grandfather's Rolex two-tone Datejust (at least my somewhat fuzzy memories of his watch were of it being a Datejust), but it went missing after he passed. Probably the only way I'd end up with a Rolex.


Both!


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Can't hardly wait.....


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Can't hardly wait.....


In a related note, here's a picture from Sundance from earlier this summer:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

The hanging man...and the royal/presidential palace, both in Prague (Czechia/ Czech Republic).


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

geekycabdriver said:


> View attachment 14632113


What are you doing... terrorizing that poor bear?!

Another freakin' night up in the hospital...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The background is also watch related.


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Vulcain Cricket Dual-Time with a sculpture by Tatsuo Miyajima incorporating digital displays counting from 0 to 9 at different rates.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Newly arrived Tisell Explorer with Dinner being prepared in the background.


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Milford Sound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

@ Hosier Lane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

An anchor and anchor line


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

xiv said:


> @ Hosier Lane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This, right here, is whatcha call..., Pa-teen-a!

Very nice!


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This, right here, is whatcha call..., Pa-teen-a!
> 
> Very nice!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazersbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Formidable pieces


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper approves.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I like taking wrist shots in front of cool cars I run into or that come in to work.


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward Dartmouth Series I over a vintage Union Jack


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Spa:



https://postimages.org/


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Christmass Cactus a la Micky

MM Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Interesting shadows!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My wife painted this wall in my son's bedroom...pretty cool for a 9-year-old's room!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipper


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

My wife, a Vostok Amphibia, a Bonom....plus parts of our part time dog...rainy day it was...

Vincent Glowinski aka Bonom...


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> I grew up in this town, so it's not that interesting to me, having seen it my whole life, but others are enthusiastic about it, so...
> 
> Nubble Lighthouse, York ME
> 
> View attachment 14495679


My family and I used to vacation there when I was a kid!! I wonder if it's changed much since the early 80s. I loved going there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I totally forgot I made this around 2007. My kitty Neptune riding on an OMEGA Seamaster SMP 300 Automatic watch meteor through a wormhole... I sold the watch when my job at the time outsourced me and Neptune RIP'd in my arms.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

41Mets said:


>


Triton...the reference in term of quality dive watch. It's a proper tool. 
Was more expensive than a Submariner when released in 70's. 
And French 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Lake Travis. Austin, TX










Sent using Timex-Sinclair 1000


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

41Mets said:


>


Nice watch

Is that an integrated bracelet? That 12 oclock crown is awesome

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sonar said:


> Nice watch
> 
> Is that an integrated bracelet? That 12 oclock crown is awesome
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


It's not integrated. But the 12:00 lug is longer as it hinges away from the crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Triton is an amazing French brand. Very rare watches! Sapphire bezel also. 
I can’t remember what kind of movement inside but a swiss I guess. 
When released was more expensive than an Submariner or a Tudor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

BB35 USS Texas


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Lake Travis. Austin, TX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a like for the TS1000 reference. My first computer.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

stevers63 said:


> BB35 USS Texas
> 
> View attachment 14840671


Right down the road. Supposed to be moving to Galveston, isn't it?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

rfortson said:


> Right down the road. Supposed to be moving to Galveston, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Finally berthing is to be determined still. She is closed to the public, but The First Texas Volunteers are still working to prepare her for the shipyard. I took that picture back in July during one of my volunteer stints, I think that was after a Battleship Camp they held onboard for kids. Plan to go back this weekend and volunteer again.

From the Battleship Texas Foundation website:

Battleship TEXAS Foundation Releases Request for Proposal for Battleship TEXAS's New Home

Battleship TEXAS Foundation (BTF) released its request for proposal (RFP) for the selection of the new home port for the National Historic Landmark Battleship TEXAS on January 21, 2020. The BTF, a 501c3 nonprofit, is currently accepting proposals for a new berth and home for the Battleship TEXAS. The Battleship TEXAS' current berth at San Jacinto State Historic Site does not financially support the Battleship's annual maintenance costs. The BTF is seeking to find a new home port for the Battleship TEXAS that ensures sufficient paid visitor revenue can be generated to support the operation and maintenance needs of the ship well into the future. 
The purpose of the RFP is to solicit proposals from various candidate organizations, after which the BTF will conduct a fair and extensive evaluation and select the candidate location that best fulfills the requirements of the BTF. Parties wishing to submit a RFP must contact the BTF through [email protected] to request the RFP package.
The BTF is a nonprofit foundation that was founded in 1999. Its mission is to preserve and enhance the Battleship TEXAS and develop this historic ship into a premier museum and visitor attraction. In 2019 the BTF and TPWD (Texas Parks and Wildlife Department) entered a 99-year memorandum of understanding/lease (MOU) with TPWD whereby the BTF would operate and maintain the Battleship TEXAS for TPWD and the State of Texas.
Currently, the BTF and TPWD are preparing the ship for transportation to a shipyard where her hull will be replaced from the waterline down and repainted, along with other necessary repairs and improvements. The ship is tentatively scheduled to depart her current berth between April-August 2020 and be in the shipyard for a period of approximately twelve-months. Once the battleship leaves the shipyard, we anticipate the ship arriving in the new berth around August 2021. Following a period to prepare the ship for reopening, the plan is to have it receiving visitors by 1st Quarter 2022.
Once the Battleship TEXAS is reopened to the public the BTF will operate the ship with the highest standards of preservation, maintenance, and will consistently offer new experiences and programs for the ship's visitors to enjoy.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Bell & Ross Military type.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The toys above made me think of this one that I've had around for a while...maybe a new thread...watches and toys. Let's see how it flies.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1161021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Sunken minesweeper

P4100513 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

My loved dog today and Hamilton Khaki Navy H823350


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

IWC & Sunday at the Village Vanguard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

nuovorecord said:


> IWC & Sunday at the Village Vanguard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so nice to see another vinyl junkie in a watch forum!  I don't feel so alone anymore.....


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

nuovorecord said:


> IWC & Sunday at the Village Vanguard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so nice to see another vinyl junkie in a watch forum!  I don't feel so alone anymore.....


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

dalstott said:


> View attachment 14779121


There are so many reasons to love Longines!

Another couple of reasons...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dichroic filter


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

The Bluebirds are flying in the Cottonwoods


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Please give some background!



dalstott said:


> View attachment 14774669


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A surge tent is in the process of being outfitted to help identify those with coronavirus symptoms at Sutter Santa Rosa Regional Hospital


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time.

behind it is a HP41CV RPN Programmable calculator from the mid eighties...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's my Speedmaster taken at the newly restored Apollo mission operations control room at the Johnson Space Center.









BTW, I posted about this in the Omega forum/NASA sub-subforum with lots more pictures of the MOCR.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mix of ages and themes. Hamilton, pocket watch, Totoro t-shirt.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Zion canyon, Utah.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

ofted42 said:


> Zion canyon, Utah.
> 
> View attachment 15107307


Love Zion, nice pic!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Blame tapatalk for the disorientation.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis25 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Panerai Marina at a ... marina 

 [/url]


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Iris









Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Miss Rocky.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Rolex 6238










In action
George Lazenby as James Bond in On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Got to tour the stadium today, snuck a watch pic in the locker room. Go Birds!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure if snow is necessarily an unusual backdrop especially in these parts, but it can add some interesting effects...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I kinda like purple...


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Getting ready to shovel snow a couple years back, it was -40c before windchill and that's my kitchen window I can't see out of for the frost layer. (I live in a old house







)


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

?









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------

